# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Ειδήσεις >  ΟΤΕ/COSMOTE : Τιμολογιακές αλλαγές τηλεφωνίας

## nnn

Δελτίο Τύπου: 
Η ΟΤΕ Α.Ε. ανακοινώνει ότι από 01/01/2019 θα προχωρήσει στις παρακάτω τιμολογιακές αλλαγές: 

• Για τους πελάτες με χρονοχρέωση και τους πελάτες των προγραμμάτων του Πίνακα 1, η χρέωση για αστικές και υπεραστικές κλήσεις προς εθνικούς γεωγραφικούς αριθμούς όλων των δικτύων αυξάνεται: α) από 0,09€ σε 0,12€ ανά λεπτό από Δευτέρα μέχρι και Σάββατο β) από 0,072€ σε 0,10€ ανά λεπτό την Κυριακή, και γ) από 0,15€ σε 0,20€ ανά λεπτό για κλήσεις προς εθνικά δίκτυα κινητής τηλεφωνίας όλες τις ημέρες της εβδομάδας.  

Για όλες τις Κυριακές Ιανουαρίου και Φεβρουαρίου 2019 προσφέρεται μειωμένη χρέωση των κλήσεων προς εθνικά δίκτυα κινητής τηλεφωνίας από 0,20€ ανά λεπτό σε 0,10€ ανά λεπτό. 

o    Για τους πελάτες των προγραμμάτων COSMOTE Single Play & COSMOTE Double Play (εξαιρουμένου του προγράμματος COSMOTE Double Play 50M) η χρέωση μετά την κατανάλωση της ενσωματωμένης χρήσης αυξάνεται: α) από 0,12€ σε 0,15€ ανά λεπτό για κλήσεις προς εθνικούς 
γεωγραφικούς αριθμούς όλων των δικτύων , β) από 0,26€ σε 0,33€ ανά λεπτό για κλήσεις προς εθνικά δίκτυα κινητής τηλεφωνίας.  
o    Οι ανωτέρω αυξήσεις ισχύουν και για τα προγράμματα στα οποία δεν συμπεριλαμβάνεται χρόνος ομιλίας.  
o    Στα προγράμματα COSMOTE Double Play 50 M που προσφέρουν 250’ ενιαίο χρόνο ομιλίας προς σταθερά & κινητά η χρέωση για κλήσεις προς εθνικά δίκτυα σταθερής και κινητής τηλεφωνίας αυξάνεται από 0,19€ σε 0,24€ ανά λεπτό. 

Για τα ειδικά προγράμματα που διατίθενται σε ΑΜΕΑ:  
o    Η χρέωση για κλήσεις προς εθνικά δίκτυα σταθερής τηλεφωνίας αυξάνεται από 0,06€ σε 0,07€ ανά λεπτό, και   
o    Η χρέωση για κλήσεις προς εθνικά δίκτυα κινητής τηλεφωνίας αυξάνεται από 0,13€ σε 0,16€ ανά λεπτό. 

Τυχόν κλάσμα λεπτού, σε κάθε κλήση, υπολογίζεται ως ακέραιο λεπτό. 

Οι παραπάνω τιμές συμπεριλαμβάνουν ΦΠΑ 24% και Τέλος Συνδρομητών Σταθερής Τηλεφωνίας 5% του άρθρου 55 του Ν.4389/2016. 

Οι συνδρομητές έχουν δικαίωμα επιλογής κάποιου οικονομικού προγράμματος COSMOTE που ικανοποιεί καλύτερα τις ανάγκες τους ή καταγγελίας της σύμβασής τους αζημίως εντός δύο (2) μηνών (εφόσον λαμβάνουν μηνιαίο λογαριασμό) ή τριών (3) μηνών (εφόσον λαμβάνουν διμηνιαίο λογαριασμό) από την ως άνω ημερομηνία. 

Περισσότερες πληροφορίες στο www.cosmote.gr, στο 13888 (ατελώς για συνδρομητές ΟΤΕ) ή στο Δίκτυο Καταστημάτων COSMOTE -  ΓΕΡΜΑΝΟΣ. 

*ΑΝΕΝΕΡΓΑ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΑ Business* 

*ΟΤΕ BUSINESS ΓΙΑ ΕΠΙΧΕΙΡΗΣΕΙΣ* 

*ΟΤΕΠΙΧΕΙΡΩ* 

*ΟΤΕ BUSINESS ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΑ ΧΡΟΝΟΥ (2-8 ΓΡΑΜΜΕΣ)* 

ΟΤΕ Business Προγράμματα Χρόνου 500

ΟΤΕ Business Προγράμματα Χρόνου 1.000

ΟΤΕ Business Προγράμματα Χρόνου 1.500

ΟΤΕ Business Προγράμματα Χρόνου 2.000

ΟΤΕ Business Προγράμματα Χρόνου DP 500

ΟΤΕ Business Προγράμματα Χρόνου DP 1.000

ΟΤΕ Business Προγράμματα Χρόνου DP 1.500

ΟΤΕ Business Προγράμματα Χρόνου DP 2.000

*COSMΟΤΕ BUSINESS TELEPHONY ΑΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΤΑ & ΕΝΔΟΕΤΑΙΡΙΚΑ ΚΙΝΗΤΑ (ΠΡΟΣΦΟΡΑ 6+6)* 

COSMΟΤΕ Business Telephony Απεριόριστα & ενδοεταιρικά κινητά

*ΟΤΕ BUSINESS DOUBLE PLAY* 

ΟΤΕ Business Απεριόριστα

OTE Business Double Play Start Up 2 Mbps

OTE Business Double Play Static 2 Mbps

OTE Business Double Play Office 2 Mbps

OTE Business Double Play Start Up 24 Mbps

OTE Business Double Play Static 24 Mbps

OTE Business Double Play Office 24 Mbps

*ΟΤΕ BUSINESS DOUBLE PLAY ΜΕ ΕΝΔΟΕΤΑΙΡΙΚΑ ΚΙΝΗΤΑ* 

OTE Βusiness Double Play με ενδοεταιρικά κινητά (1 τηλεφωνική γραμμή 2 Μbps)

OTE Βusiness Double Play με ενδοεταιρικά κινητά (2 τηλεφωνικές γραμμές 2 Μbps)

OTE Βusiness Double Play με ενδοεταιρικά κινητά (3 τηλεφωνικές γραμμές 2Μbps)

OTE Βusiness Double Play με ενδοεταιρικά κινητά (4 τηλεφωνικές γραμμές 2 Μbps)

OTE Βusiness Double Play με ενδοεταιρικά κινητά (1 τηλεφωνική γραμμή 24 Μbps)

OTE Βusiness Double Play με ενδοεταιρικά κινητά (2 τηλεφωνικές γραμμές 24 Μbps)

OTE Βusiness Double Play με ενδοεταιρικά κινητά (3 τηλεφωνικές γραμμές 24 Μbps)

OTE Βusiness Double Play με ενδοεταιρικά κινητά (4 τηλεφωνικές γραμμές 24 Μbps)

*COSMΟΤΕ BUSINESS DOUBLE PLAY (ΠΡΟΣΦΟΡΑ 6+6)* 

COSMOTE Βusiness Double Play 4 Basic (6+6)2013

COSMOTE Βusiness Double Play 4 Web Pack (6+6)2013

COSMOTE  Βusiness Double Play 4 Web Pack & Static (6+6)2013

COSMOTE  Βusiness Double Play 24 Basic (6+6)2013

COSMOTE Βusiness Double Play 24 Web Pack (6+6)2013

COSMOTE Βusiness Double Play 24 Web Pack & Static (6+6)2013

COSMOTE  Βusiness Double Play VDSL 30 Basic (6+6)2013

COSMOTE  Βusiness Double Play VDLS 30 Web Pack (6+6)2013

COSMOTE Βusiness Double Play VDSL 30 Web Pack & Static (6+6)2013

COSMOTE Βusiness Double Play VDSL 50 Basic (6+6)2013

COSMOTE Βusiness Double Play VDSL 50 Web Pack (6+6)2013

COSMOTE Βusiness Double Play VDSL 50 Web Pack & Static (6+6)2013

ΟΤΕ Business Πακέτα Χρόνου Αστικά 1000

ΟΤΕ Business Πακέτα Χρόνου Υπεραστικά 100

ΟΤΕ Business Πακέτα Χρόνου Υπεραστικά 200

ΟΤΕ Business Πακέτα Χρόνου Υπεραστικά 300

ΟΤΕ Business Πακέτα Χρόνου Αστικά 500

ΟΤΕ Business Πακέτα Χρόνου Υπεραστικά 500

ΟΤΕ Business Πακέτα Χρόνου Αστικά 750

*ΟΤΕ BUSINESS ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΑ ΧΡΟΝΟΥ (2-8 ΓΡΑΜΜΕΣ)* 

ΟΤΕ Business Πρόσθετο Πακέτο Κινητά 100

ΟΤΕ Business Πρόσθετο Πακέτο Κινητά 200

ΟΤΕ Business Πρόσθετο Πακέτο Κινητά 500

*COSMΟΤΕ Business Telephony 4.500’/15000'* 

COSMΟΤΕ Business Telephony 4.500’

*Σε συνδυασμό με* 

COSMΟΤΕ Business Telephony προς Κινητά 100’ ή

COSMΟΤΕ Business Telephony προς Κινητά 200’ ή

COSMΟΤΕ Business Telephony προς Κινητά 500’ ή

COSMΟΤΕ Business Telephony προς Κινητά 1.000’

COSMΟΤΕ Business Telephony 15.000’

*Σε συνδυασμό με* 

COSMΟΤΕ Business Telephony προς Κινητά 100’ ή

COSMΟΤΕ Business Telephony προς Κινητά 200’ ή

COSMΟΤΕ Business Telephony προς Κινητά 500’ ή

COSMΟΤΕ Business Telephony προς Κινητά 1.000’

*COSMΟΤΕ BUSINESS TELEPHONY INTERNET / VPN* 

COSMΟΤΕ Business Telephony Internet 2 Mbps

COSMΟΤΕ Business Telephony Internet 24 Mbps

COSMΟΤΕ Business Telephony VPN 2 Mbps

COSMΟΤΕ Business Telephony VPN 24 Mbps



*Πηγή : COSMOTE*

----------


## Jazzer

Δώσε πόνο cosmote, ακολουθούν και οι 2 άλλοι του καρτέλ !

----------


## ATG

> Δώσε πόνο cosmote, ακολουθούν και οι 2 άλλοι του καρτέλ !


Να φανταστω το λες απο κεκτημενη ταχυτητα;

Οι αλλοι έχουν συνηθως απεριοριστα σταθερα και κλήσεις προς κινητο μετα το δωρεαν στα 0,8.

----------


## miltaros

τοσο καιρο περιμενα επιτελους ποδι απο cosmote στο ενα μου νουμερο. Ξερουμε απο ποτε μπορουμε να κανουμε καταγγελια ? απο τωρα η απο 1/1/2019?

----------


## spyridop

> τοσο καιρο περιμενα επιτελους ποδι απο cosmote στο ενα μου νουμερο. Ξερουμε απο ποτε μπορουμε να κανουμε καταγγελια ? απο τωρα η απο 1/1/2019?


Από 1/1/2019 και για 2 μήνες

----------


## miltaros

> Από 1/1/2019 και για 2 μήνες


γνωριζουμε πως γινεται η καταγγελια?

----------


## Mi_ka

ποσοστιαία είναι υπερβολικά μεγάλη αύξηση τιμολογίου μονοκοπανιάς

----------


## vaskor

Η αύξηση είναι για προγράμματα business μόνο.?

----------


## kataras

Και για τους ΑΜΕΑ βρε αθεοφοβοι!

----------


## jap

> τοσο καιρο περιμενα επιτελους ποδι απο cosmote στο ενα μου νουμερο. Ξερουμε απο ποτε μπορουμε να κανουμε καταγγελια ? απο τωρα η απο 1/1/2019?





> γνωριζουμε πως γινεται η καταγγελια?


Από 1/1. Ο πιο αναίμακτος τρόπος (για να μην χρεώσουν και μετά ψάχνεσαι να πιστώσουν) είναι να πάρεις το 13888 και να τους πεις ότι θες να σταματήσεις. Μετά σε παίρνουν από ειδικό τμήμα όπου λέει δηλώνεις την πρόθεση καταγγελίας της σύμβασης και σαν αιτιολογία τις αυξήσεις. Διευκρινίζεις ότι θες φορητότητα και το καταχωρούν ώστε όταν τους έρθει η αίτηση φορητότητας να μη χρεώσουν το πέναλτι. Την έκανα τη διαδικασία αλλά (όπως συνήθως) άλλα έλεγε η μία απαντήτρια άλλα η άλλη και θα ξανακάνω τη διαδικασία μετά τις 1/1.

- - - Updated - - -




> Η αύξηση είναι για προγράμματα business μόνο.?


Όχι, αφορά και τα οικιακά, θα δεις τη σημείωση στον λογαριασμό Δεκεμβρίου ή Νοεμβρίου, ανάλογα πότε εκδίδεται.

----------


## sdikr

> Να φανταστω το λες απο κεκτημενη ταχυτητα;
> 
> Οι αλλοι έχουν συνηθως απεριοριστα σταθερα και κλήσεις προς κινητο μετα το δωρεαν στα 0,8.


Το 0.8 αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι παραπάνω απο το 0.2 ή τα 0.33 έτσι δεν είναι;

Ναι θα χρείαστει μεγάλες αλλαγές για να τον φτάσουν  :Razz:

----------


## puntomania

Λογαριασμός απο 23/11





δηλαδή... άμα θέλω κόβω την γραμμή? και με το booster τι γίνετε... κόβετε και αυτό!!!

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Να φανταστω το λες απο κεκτημενη ταχυτητα;
> 
> Οι αλλοι έχουν συνηθως απεριοριστα σταθερα και κλήσεις προς κινητο μετα το δωρεαν στα 0,8.


Σοβαρά τώρα; Και πάλι ο ΟΤΕ κοστίζει το 1/3 από την "αγαπημένη" σου Vodafone.  :Razz:

----------


## miltaros

> Από 1/1. Ο πιο αναίμακτος τρόπος (για να μην χρεώσουν και μετά ψάχνεσαι να πιστώσουν) είναι να πάρεις το 13888 και να τους πεις ότι θες να σταματήσεις. Μετά σε παίρνουν από ειδικό τμήμα όπου λέει δηλώνεις την πρόθεση καταγγελίας της σύμβασης και σαν αιτιολογία τις αυξήσεις. Διευκρινίζεις ότι θες φορητότητα και το καταχωρούν ώστε όταν τους έρθει η αίτηση φορητότητας να μη χρεώσουν το πέναλτι. Την έκανα τη διαδικασία αλλά (όπως συνήθως) άλλα έλεγε η μία απαντήτρια άλλα η άλλη και θα ξανακάνω τη διαδικασία μετά τις 1/1.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Όχι, αφορά και τα οικιακά, θα δεις τη σημείωση στον λογαριασμό Δεκεμβρίου ή Νοεμβρίου, ανάλογα πότε εκδίδεται.


Ααα ωραια αλλα μηπως καλυτερα να εστελνα και ενα e-mail? Να εχω κανα αποδεκτικο δεν τους πολυ εμπιστευομαι μου την ειχανε κανει στο παρελθον και 1 χρονο ημουνα με καταγγελιες στην ΕΕΤΤ και απληρωτους λογαριασμους μεχρι να δικαιωθω οπου και εγινε.

----------


## Sebu

Εννοειται τετοια πραγματα και γραπτως. Καταγγελιες συμβασεων τις κανουμε παντα και εγγραφως με το πιο προσφορο/ευκολο μεσο πχ email για να εχουμε τον πωπουλι μας καλυμμένο

----------


## puntomania

> Εννοειται τετοια πραγματα και γραπτως. Καταγγελιες συμβασεων τις κανουμε παντα και εγγραφως με το πιο προσφορο/ευκολο μεσο πχ email για να εχουμε τον πωπουλι μας καλυμμένο


Στο 13888@cosmote.gr.... ή αλλού?

----------


## miltaros

> Εννοειται τετοια πραγματα και γραπτως. Καταγγελιες συμβασεων τις κανουμε παντα και εγγραφως με το πιο προσφορο/ευκολο μεσο πχ email για να εχουμε τον πωπουλι μας καλυμμένο


Ευχαριστω πολυ  :One thumb up:

----------


## fadasma

Κάνουν αυξήσεις τώρα που το γύρισαν σε voip και μειώθηκε το κόστος;

----------


## kiriakk

εγώ θα ξαναπώ την απορία μου,

τι σκ%τ% συμβόλαια είναι αυτά που δεσμέυουν μόνο το ένα μέρος, δηλαδή εμάς τους πελάτες,
το άλλο μέρος μπορεί όποτε θέλει να αλλάξει όποιον όρο θέλει, και σου λέει άμα δε σου αρέσει φύγε,

γιατί η δέσμευση αφορά μόνο εμάς;



από την άλλη, αυτά είναι δωράκια για όσους θέλουν να σπάσουν πρόωρα το συμβόλαιό τους, 
θα κοιτάξω τι προσφορές  έχουν οι άλλοι και ίσως την κάνω

----------


## MasterofMuppets

Άσχετο με τη συγκεκριμένη ανακοίνωση, αλλά μπαίνοντας σήμερα στο http://www.cosmote.gr/mobile/cosmopo...ection/WhatsUp για να βάλω κάρτα παρατηρώ ότι δεν είναι διαθέσιμο πλέον το ποσό των 5 €...
Το ετήσιο κόστος μου θα ανέβει από τα ~100 ευρώ στα 120 δηλαδή..

----------


## geodimis

Double play medium με λήξη 11ο/2019 και έκπτωση ΑΜΕΑ καταγγέλεται προφανώς από 1/1/2019; Μπορεί να γυρίσει σε αορίστου αδέσμευτο η θέλει φορητότητα υποχρεωτικά;

- - - Updated - - -




> Άσχετο με τη συγκεκριμένη ανακοίνωση, αλλά μπαίνοντας σήμερα στο http://www.cosmote.gr/mobile/cosmopo...ection/WhatsUp για να βάλω κάρτα παρατηρώ ότι δεν είναι διαθέσιμο πλέον το ποσό των 5 €...
> Το ετήσιο κόστος μου θα ανέβει από τα ~100 ευρώ στα 120 δηλαδή..


Τα 5€ είναι μόνο από το app νομίζω.

----------


## MasterofMuppets

> Τα 5€ είναι μόνο από το app νομίζω.


Από το link που έδωσα έβαζα κάρτα εγώ, τουλάχιστον μέχρι το καλοκαίρι υπήρχε σίγουρα η επιλογή.

Edit: Και βασικά μόλις κοίταξα και στο app, ούτε εκεί βλέπω 5€.

----------


## miltaros

> Από το link που έδωσα έβαζα κάρτα εγώ, τουλάχιστον μέχρι το καλοκαίρι υπήρχε σίγουρα η επιλογή.
> 
> Edit: Και βασικά μόλις κοίταξα και στο app, ούτε εκεί βλέπω 5€.


Σοβαρά τώρα? Μήπως έχουνε πρόβλημα τα συστήματα τους? Γιατί εχθές που μίλησα με κοσμοτε για ένα θέμα σε ένα καρτοκινητο που έχω τους είπα ότι θα βάλω 5€ από ίντερνετ και δεν μου ανέφεραν τίποτα ότι σταμάτησε... Περίεργο αν το βγάλουνε το 5ευρω θα το σταματήσω

----------


## George6633

Ντροπή..Ολοι είμαστε άνθρωποι,αλλά όχι και στους ΑΜΕΑ ρε παιδιά μην τους αγγιζετε έλεος με τις αυξήσεις παντού!

----------


## ATG

> Σοβαρά τώρα; Και πάλι ο ΟΤΕ κοστίζει το 1/3 από την "αγαπημένη" σου Vodafone.


Αγαπημενη μου Vodafone?
Εχεις μαντικες ικανοτητες ή απλα λες οτι σου ερθει;

- - - Updated - - -




> Το 0.8 αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι παραπάνω απο το 0.2 ή τα 0.33 έτσι δεν είναι;
> 
> Ναι θα χρείαστει μεγάλες αλλαγές για να τον φτάσουν


Οπότε και εσυ φανταζομαι θα απορεις τι σχεση εχει το καρτελ στη συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση.
Εκτος αν ο φιλος πιο πανω θεωρει οτι οι υπολοιποι θα ριξουν τις τιμες για να τον φτασουν, ειναι αστοχη αναφορα.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Άσχετο με τη συγκεκριμένη ανακοίνωση, αλλά μπαίνοντας σήμερα στο http://www.cosmote.gr/mobile/cosmopo...ection/WhatsUp για να βάλω κάρτα παρατηρώ ότι δεν είναι διαθέσιμο πλέον το ποσό των 5 €...
> Το ετήσιο κόστος μου θα ανέβει από τα ~100 ευρώ στα 120 δηλαδή..


Καταργήθηκε η κάρτα των 5€ από την Cosmote. Δεν υπάρχει πουθενά. Εγώ πριν 4 μέρες πήγα να κάνω ανανέωση (για διατήρηση αριθμού) και το είδα. Μάλλον θα μεταφέρω σε συγγενείς το υπόλοιπό μου και θα καταργήσω τον What's Up αριθμό (έχω φοιτητικό CU και Q).

- - - Updated - - -




> Αγαπημενη μου Vodafone?
> Εχεις μαντικες ικανοτητες ή απλα λες οτι σου ερθει;


Την υποστηρίζεις σε όλα σου τα σχόλια.  :Razz:

----------


## miltaros

> Καταργήθηκε η κάρτα των 5€ από την Cosmote. Δεν υπάρχει πουθενά. Εγώ πριν 4 μέρες πήγα να κάνω ανανέωση (για διατήρηση αριθμού) και το είδα. Μάλλον θα μεταφέρω σε συγγενείς το υπόλοιπό μου και θα καταργήσω τον What's Up αριθμό (έχω φοιτητικό CU και Q).
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Την υποστηρίζεις σε όλα σου τα σχόλια.


αισχος το σταματω και εγω το whats up και κρατω την συνδεση.

----------


## geodimis

> Άσχετο με τη συγκεκριμένη ανακοίνωση, αλλά μπαίνοντας σήμερα στο http://www.cosmote.gr/mobile/cosmopo...ection/WhatsUp για να βάλω κάρτα παρατηρώ ότι δεν είναι διαθέσιμο πλέον το ποσό των 5 €...
> Το ετήσιο κόστος μου θα ανέβει από τα ~100 ευρώ στα 120 δηλαδή..


Πως γίνεται να καταργείται χωρίς κάποια ενημέρωση;

----------


## jkoukos

Για όλα υπάρχει ενημέρωση. Απλά δεν ενημερωνόμαστε.  :Razz: 
Είχε βγει ανακοίνωση τον Ιούλη για τα νέα δεδομένα από Σεπτέμβρη στις ανανεώσεις καρτοκινητής.

----------


## iml

Έχει εξαφανιστεί και από το app η ανανέωση των 5ευρώ για cosmoκαρτα.
Γέμιζε η σελίδα φαίνεται και έπιανε χώρο... :Whistle:

----------


## Iris07

> Για όλα υπάρχει ενημέρωση. Απλά δεν ενημερωνόμαστε. 
> Είχε βγει ανακοίνωση τον Ιούλη για τα νέα δεδομένα από Σεπτέμβρη στις ανανεώσεις καρτοκινητής.


Σόρυ, αλλά που λένε ότι καταργείτε η ανανέωση των 5 ευρώ ?  :Cool: 

Αυτή καταργήθηκε τώρα μέσα στον Νοέμβριο.

----------


## runner70

> Για όλα υπάρχει ενημέρωση. Απλά δεν ενημερωνόμαστε. 
> Είχε βγει ανακοίνωση τον Ιούλη για τα νέα δεδομένα από Σεπτέμβρη στις ανανεώσεις καρτοκινητής.


Για την κατάργηση 5€ ανανέωση πουθενα δεν λένε.Στη ζούλα καταργήθηκε πριν λίγες μέρες.

----------


## slow

Πότε θα σταματήσει αυτό το πράγμα με τις αυξήσεις κάθε μήνα πότε στην σταθερή και πότε στην κινητή τηλεφωνία μας σπάσανε τα νεύρα...
Τι σκ@τά κάνει αυτή η ΕΕΤΤ που έχει αφήσει τις εταιρίες τηλεπικοινωνιών να κάνουν ότι γουστάρουν πραγματικά, και να έχουμε την ακριβότερη τηλεφωνία και internet στην ευρώπη?
Και όπως λέει και ο φίλος



> Κάνουν αυξήσεις τώρα που το γύρισαν σε voip και μειώθηκε το κόστος;


και κάνουν πάλι αυξήσεις???

----------


## cool11

Ρε παιδια, επειδη δεν τα παω καλα με τα νουμερα: οι αυξησεις, δεν αφορουν χρεωσεις εκτος των οσων προσφερει το καθε πακετο;
Δηλαδη πχ εγω εχω double play 24m, με απεριοριστα αστικα/υπεραστικα, και κατι ωρες κινητα. 
Δεν αλλαζει κατι, στα προσφερομενα εντος πακετου. Ετσι δεν ειναι;

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Ρε παιδια, επειδη δεν τα παω καλα με τα νουμερα: οι αυξησεις, δεν αφορουν χρεωσεις εκτος των οσων προσφερει το καθε πακετο;
> Δηλαδη πχ εγω εχω double play 24m, με απεριοριστα αστικα/υπεραστικα, και κατι ωρες κινητα. 
> Δεν αλλαζει κατι, στα προσφερομενα εντος πακετου. Ετσι δεν ειναι;


Οι τιμές που αναγράφονται, θα σε επηρεάσουν αφού καταναλώσεις τον προπληρωμένο χρόνο ομιλίας σου. 

Οπότε όχι, στο πακέτο που έχεις δεν αλλάζει κάτι.

----------


## cool11

> Οι τιμές που αναγράφονται, θα σε επηρεάσουν αφού καταναλώσεις τον προπληρωμένο χρόνο ομιλίας σου. 
> 
> Οπότε όχι, στο πακέτο που έχεις δεν αλλάζει κάτι.


thanks. 
Νομιζω τα τελευταια χρονια, ετσι κι αλλιως, χωρις 'πακετο', δε συμφερει. Οποιος παει να του βγει φτηνα, αν ξεχαστει ή βρεθει σε αναγκη, θα τον τσεκουρωνουν.

----------


## afilopou

> Στο 13888@cosmote.gr.... ή αλλού?


Έχουν καταντήσει τραγικοί και θα προχωρήσω και εγώ σε καταγγελία μετά την 1/1/19.Αν μπορούσατε να βοηθήσετε πού να στείλω και email πέρα από το τηλέφωνο στο 13888; Επίσης κρατάω την πολύ σημαντική λεπτομέρεια ότι θα πρέπει να αναφέρω τη φορητότητα σε άλλο πάροχο.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Iris07

*Πολύ σωστά επισημαίνεις την αναφορά για φορητότητα!*

Δες και το θέμα εδώ:
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...%CF%82-Cosmote

Νομίζω κάποιο e-mail δεν έχουν δώσει δημόσια,
έχουν την φόρμα επικοινωνίας τους..
https://help.cosmote.gr/system/templ...048/contact_us

η οποία εάν δουλεύει σωστά θα πρέπει να σου στέλνει και ένα αντίγραφο από το μήνυμα σου στο e-mail σου..

Σου στέλνει όμως ??  :Thinking:

----------


## afilopou

> *Πολύ σωστά επισημαίνεις την αναφορά για φορητότητα!*
> 
> Δες και το θέμα εδώ:
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...%CF%82-Cosmote
> 
> Νομίζω κάποιο e-mail δεν έχουν δώσει δημόσια,
> έχουν την φόρμα επικοινωνίας τους..
> https://help.cosmote.gr/system/templ...048/contact_us
> 
> ...


Μόλις δοκίμασα με ένα test μήνυμα  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

Στο email μου ήρθε το εξής:

"Σας ευχαριστούμε για την επικοινωνία σας με την COSMOTE.

Θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε ότι το αίτημα σας βρίσκεται σε προτεραιότητα και θα φροντίσουμε για την άμεση ενημέρωσή σας.

Μπορείτε να επισκεφθείτε το www.cosmote.gr και να εγγραφείτε στο MyCOSMOTE ή να κατεβάσετε δωρεάν στο κινητό σας το ανανεωμένο MyCOSMOTE App για να διαχειρίζεστε όλες τις συνδέσεις σας για κινητά και σταθερά τηλέφωνα, όπου και αν βρίσκεστε, γρήγορα και εύκολα.

Επιπλέον, στην Υποστήριξη μπορείτε να βρείτε χρήσιμες πληροφορίες και απαντήσεις σε πιθανά ερωτήματα σας.

Με εκτίμηση,

Τμήμα Εξυπηρέτησης Πελατών Cosmote."

Ακόμα και τα τελευταία site στέλνουν ένα αντίγραφο του μηνύματος που έστειλες  :Mad: 

Edit: δεν ξέρω αν παίζει ρόλο αλλά το email μου ήρθε από εδώ customercare@cosmote.gr . Φυσικά το συγκεκριμένο email μπορεί να μη δέχεται mails.

----------


## kataras

> Για την κατάργηση 5€ ανανέωση πουθενα δεν λένε.Στη ζούλα καταργήθηκε πριν λίγες μέρες.


Τώρα το διαπίστωσα καιγω και συγχιστηκα δεύτεριατικα
Δεν υπάρχει δυστυχώς τέλος στον κατηφορο

----------


## anthip09

Καλημέρα σε όλους. Ξέρει κανεις αν οι αυξήσεις αφορούν και στο οικιακό 100L? Στο λογαριασμό δεν αναφέρει τπτ σχετικό ενώ σε αλλη γραμμη που εχω το 50L το γραφει κανονικά.

----------


## puntomania

> Έχουν καταντήσει τραγικοί και θα προχωρήσω και εγώ σε καταγγελία μετά την 1/1/19.Αν μπορούσατε να βοηθήσετε πού να στείλω και email πέρα από το τηλέφωνο στο 13888; Επίσης κρατάω την πολύ σημαντική λεπτομέρεια ότι θα πρέπει να αναφέρω τη φορητότητα σε άλλο πάροχο.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ


θα κάνω δοκιμή για κατάργηση μετά της γιορτές στη 2η γραμμή μου..... να δω τι παίζει... μιας και έχω και το speedbooster  πάνω στη γραμμή το οποίο έχει δέσμευση επίσης 24μηνη... που υποτίθεται ότι πάει πακέτο με της σταθερής... και θα δηλώσω και φορητοτητα για τον αριθμό.... χμμμμ προβλέπω μεγάλο μπάχαλο... βεβαία οι περισσότεροι δε νομίζω καν να διαβάσουν την επισήμανση στην τελευταία σελίδα του λογαριασμού... περί αυξήσεων κτλ.

----------


## afilopou

> θα κάνω δοκιμή για κατάργηση μετά της γιορτές στη 2η γραμμή μου..... να δω τι παίζει... μιας και έχω και το speedbooster  πάνω στη γραμμή το οποίο έχει δέσμευση επίσης 24μηνη... που υποτίθεται ότι πάει πακέτο με της σταθερής... και θα δηλώσω και φορητοτητα για τον αριθμό.... χμμμμ προβλέπω μεγάλο μπάχαλο... βεβαία οι περισσότεροι δε νομίζω καν να διαβάσουν την επισήμανση στην τελευταία σελίδα του λογαριασμού... περί αυξήσεων κτλ.


2/1/19 με την αυγούλα καταγγελία σύμβασης. Εδώ θα είμαστε να τα λέμε  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## puntomania

> 2/1/19 με την αυγούλα καταγγελία σύμβασης. Εδώ θα είμαστε να τα λέμε


2/1 θα είμαι διακοπές ακόμα.... στις 8/1 θα το πάμε δυναμικά!!! χαχαχαχα

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Double play medium με λήξη 11ο/2019 και έκπτωση ΑΜΕΑ καταγγέλεται προφανώς από 1/1/2019; Μπορεί να γυρίσει σε αορίστου αδέσμευτο η θέλει φορητότητα υποχρεωτικά;
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Τα 5€ είναι μόνο από το app νομίζω.


καλησπερα μην πειραξεις το προγραμμα για αμεα που εχεις που εχεις εκπτωση σε μοναδες διοτι δεν ισχυει για νεους πελατες και αφορα μονο τους παλαιους χρηστες τα νεα προγραμματα για αμεα ειναι μονο σε πακετα * δεν παρεχουνε εκπτωση σε μοναδες .* 
οποτε αμα εισαι αμεα μην το πειραξεις.  αμα ειναι αλλαξε το πακετο που εχεις .

οσο για τα πακετα αμεα δες εδω https://www.cosmote.gr/cs/cosmote/gr...s_amea%23.html . ακομα και στο πακετο για ταχυτητα εως 24 δεν εχει κινητα μεσα. οποτε καλυτερα να μην επιλεξεις.

----------


## bazzil

Δηλαδή, σαν να λέει, αν μιλάς παραπάνω πάρε το αορίστου να τελειώνουμε...

----------


## Kostinos

Από όταν σου έρθει ο λόγαριασμους που να έχει επάνω τις αλλαγές  2 μήνες για λογαριασμό ανά μήνα και 3 μήνες για λογαριασμό ανά 2μηνο.

----------


## Sebu

> Στο 13888@cosmote.gr.... ή αλλού?





> Ευχαριστω πολυ


Δεν ξερω σε πιο email. Στην cyta παντως οταν το χρειαστηκα ειχα στειλει στο email του customer care τους.
Γενικα βρες απο το επισημο site τι σχετικα emails υπαρχουν για εξυπηρετηση πελατων, οικιακους, παραπονα, καταγγελίες κτλ και βαλτα ολα στην κοινοποιηση αν δεν εισαι σιγουρος.
Better be safe than sorry
Και εννοειται κρατα και καπου ξεχωριστα το email αντιγραφο για παν ενδεχομενο

Παρακαλω

----------


## afilopou

Στο email που έγραψα πιο πίσω (customercare@cosmote.gr) έστειλα ένα test email και χθες μου απάντησαν (άρα το συγκεκριμένο mail address δέχεται emails.Παραθετω την απάντηση:

Αγαπητέ κύριε ........,

Αρχικά θα θέλαμε να σας ευχαριστήσουμε για το χρόνο που διαθέσατε για να επικοινωνήσετε μαζί μας.

Παραμένουμε στη διάθεσή σας και θα χαρούμε να σας εξυπηρετήσουμε ξανά.

Για το Τμήμα Εξυπηρέτησης Πελατών

Λ...... Ν......


--Original Message--
From: 
Date: 03/12/2018 12:00 PM
To: customercare@cosmote.gr
Subject: Test [#588014]

Test


Όπως βλέπετε κάτω από την απάντηση τους υπάρχει και το email που έστειλα εγώ.

----------


## paodim

Καλησπερα παιδια εχω ενα πακετο double play 24 S λεγεται,μονο ιντερνετ αν κανω κλησεις το χρεωνομαι το εκανα 19/10/2018,πηρα λογαριασμο που εκδοθηκε 1/12 αλλα δεν αναφερει πανω οτι γινονται αυξησεις η οτι μπορω να τη καταγγειλω αζημιως γνωριζεται κατι?επισης δε βλεπω καποια επισημη ανακοινωση της cosmote για της αυξησεις αρα σιγουρα ισχυουν η οχι???

----------


## Iris07

Ότι γράφουν οι λογαριασμοί ισχύουν..
κάπου θα υπάρχει και η ανακοίνωση..

Μηνιαίο λογαριασμό θα λαμβάνεις ?
Μήπως στο βάλουν στο νέο..

Να τους πάρεις ένα τηλ. να ρωτήσεις ?

----------


## jkoukos

> Καλησπερα παιδια εχω ενα πακετο double play 24 S λεγεται,μονο ιντερνετ αν κανω κλησεις το χρεωνομαι το εκανα 19/10/2018,πηρα λογαριασμο που εκδοθηκε 1/12 αλλα δεν αναφερει πανω οτι γινονται αυξησεις η οτι μπορω να τη καταγγειλω αζημιως γνωριζεται κατι?επισης δε βλεπω καποια επισημη ανακοινωση της cosmote για της αυξησεις αρα σιγουρα ισχυουν η οχι???


Υπάρχει link της ανακοίνωσης στο πρώτο μήνυμα του παρόντος θέματος και φυσικά στην επίσημη ιστοσελίδα.
Προφανώς η έκδοση του λογαριασμού σου δεν πρόλαβε τις αλλαγές όποτε θα έχεις την ενημέρωση τον επόμενο μήνα. Εν τούτοις σε αφορούν κανονικά, αλλά υπόψη καταγγελία μπορείς να κάνεις από 1-1-2019 και για 2 ή 3 μήνες από αυτή την ημερομηνία.

----------


## paodim

ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις παιδια,παντως πηρα τηλ και μιλησα με 3 διαφορετικους υπαλληλους καμια δεν απαντησε σαφεστατα δεν εβγαλα ακρη τι ισχυει

----------


## afilopou

> Από 1/1. Ο πιο αναίμακτος τρόπος (για να μην χρεώσουν και μετά ψάχνεσαι να πιστώσουν) είναι να πάρεις το 13888 και να τους πεις ότι θες να σταματήσεις. Μετά σε παίρνουν από ειδικό τμήμα όπου λέει δηλώνεις την πρόθεση καταγγελίας της σύμβασης και σαν αιτιολογία τις αυξήσεις. Διευκρινίζεις ότι θες φορητότητα και το καταχωρούν ώστε όταν τους έρθει η αίτηση φορητότητας να μη χρεώσουν το πέναλτι. Την έκανα τη διαδικασία αλλά (όπως συνήθως) άλλα έλεγε η μία απαντήτρια άλλα η άλλη και θα ξανακάνω τη διαδικασία μετά τις 1/1.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Όχι, αφορά και τα οικιακά, θα δεις τη σημείωση στον λογαριασμό Δεκεμβρίου ή Νοεμβρίου, ανάλογα πότε εκδίδεται.


Μόλις μίλησα με το 13888 για καταγγελία σύμβασης και η υπάλληλος μου είπε ξεκάθαρα ότι η καταγγελία συνοδεύεται και από κατάργηση του τηλεφωνικού αριθμού.Δεν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα φορητότητας.Τι σ#@+α ισχύει τελικά;

----------


## Iris07

Πρέπει να ισχύουν τα παρακάτω μάλλον, όπως αναφέρονται στους όρους τηλ. γραμμής.

Η παράγραφος 13.2 είναι λίγο μπερδεμένη θα έλεγα, καθώς μιλάει και για διακοπή της τηλ. γραμμής και για φορητότητα..  :Thinking: 

Να ρωτήσεις και την EETT καλού κακού ??

*13. ΚΑΤΑΓΓΕΛΙΑ*
13.1 Ο ΟΤΕ δύναται να καταγγείλει οποτεδήποτε τη Σύμβαση μόνο για σπουδαίο λόγο, όπως ενδεικτικά: α) σε περίπτωση μη συμμόρφωσης του Συνδρομητή με οποιαδήποτε από τις συμβατικές του υποχρεώσεις που θεωρούνται όλες ουσιώδεις, β) θανάτου του Συνδρομητή, κήρυξης του Συνδρομητή σε κατάσταση πτώχευσης ή παύσης πληρωμών ή άλλης παρόμοιας κατάστασης, μετατροπής της νομικής του μορφής, θέσης του υπό καθεστώς διάλυσης, εκκαθάρισης αναγκαστικής διαχείρισης καθώς και σε περίπτωση που ο Συνδρομητής καταστεί αφερέγγυος, γ) σε περίπτωση κατάργησης ραδιoφάσματος ή άλλης αιτίας που οδηγεί σε τεχνική αδυναμία παροχής των Υπηρεσιών.

13.2 Ο Συνδρομητής δικαιούται να καταγγείλει οποτεδήποτε την παρούσα Σύμβαση, μετά από έγγραφη αίτησή του στον ΟΤΕ ή με αίτησή του για μεταφορά αριθμού σε άλλον τηλεπικοινωνιακό πάροχο, που έχει ως συνέπεια τη λύση της παρούσας. Στις περιπτώσεις αυτές, τα αποτελέσματα της καταγγελίας επέρχονται μετά την οριστική διακοπή της Τηλεφωνικής Γραμμής, που δεν μπορεί να γίνει αργότερα από τριάντα (30) ημέρες – εκτός εάν άλλως ζητήσει ο Συνδρομητής οπότε η διακοπή θα γίνει στο συντομότερο χρονικό διάστημα που είναι εφικτό από τον ΟΤΕ - από την παραλαβή της έγγραφης καταγγελίας, με την επιφύλαξη των προβλεπόμενων διαδικασιών σε περίπτωση παραλαβής από τρίτο πάροχο αιτήματος μεταφοράς αριθμού για την Τηλεφωνική Γραμμή. Σε περίπτωση καταγγελίας της Σύμβασης με πρωτοβουλία του Συνδρομητή χωρίς σπουδαίο λόγο ή καταγγελίας αυτής από τον ΟΤΕ με υπαιτιότητα του Συνδρομητή, ο Συνδρομητής υποχρεούται στην καταβολή των τελών αποδέσμευσης και τυχόν άλλων χρεώσεων, όπως αυτά αποτυπώνονται στην Αίτηση του κάθε οικονομικού προγράμματος.

13.3 Σε περίπτωση σύμβασης αορίστου χρόνου, εάν ο Συνδρομητής καταγγείλει τη Σύμβαση εντός δύο μηνών από την ενεργοποίηση της Τηλεφωνικής Γραμμής τότε υποχρεούται να καταβάλει το σύνολο των τελών και λοιπών χρεώσεων για το χρόνο που υπολείπεται μέχρι τη συμπλήρωση του ελάχιστου χρόνου διάρκειας της Σύμβασης.

13.4 Εντός ενός μηνός από την αναγγελία, σύμφωνα με την ισχύουσα νομοθεσία: α) της αύξησης των τιμολογίων του ΟΤΕ, εξαιρουμένων των περιπτώσεων μείωσης τιμολογίων, τιμολογίων που αφορούν διεθνείς κλήσεις, κλήσεις πολυμεσικής πληροφόρησης, κλήσεις σε σύντομους κωδικούς και μη γεωγραφικούς αριθμούς (εξαιρουμένων των κλήσεων σε αριθμούς κινητής τηλεφωνίας) και β) της μονομερούς τροποποίησης των παρόντων Γενικών Όρων Παροχής Υπηρεσιών από τον ΟΤΕ (εξαιρουμένων των περιπτώσεων που αυτή επιβάλλεται από τη νομοθεσία), ο Συνδρομητής δικαιούται να καταγγείλει την παρούσα Σύμβαση αζημίως με έγγραφη ειδοποίησή του προς τον ΟΤΕ. Σε περίπτωση που η σύμβαση του Συνδρομητή είναι ορισμένου χρόνου εξακολουθούν να ισχύουν οι υποχρεώσεις του Συνδρομητή για την καταβολή τυχόν υπολοίπων επιδότησης συσκευών ή τερματικού εξοπλισμού, σύμφωνα με τους προ της μονομερούς αύξησης των τιμολογίων κατά τα άνω ή των σχετικών όρων της σύμβασης του Συνδρομητή.

----------


## afilopou

Σε ευχαριστώ.Αυτο διάβαζα πριν δω το ποστ σου  :Smile: 
Όπως το βλέπω θα περιμένω άλλους 3 μήνες να λήξει η σύμβαση και να κάνω τότε την αίτηση φορητότητας.

----------


## jkoukos

H καταγγελία της σύμβασης σημαίνει ότι για Χ λόγους θέλεις να διακόψεις με το πάροχό σου.
Αν ταυτόχρονα με την καταγγελία (ή αμέσως μετά) κάνεις φορητότητα σε άλλον πάροχο, δεν χάνεις τον τηλεφωνικό σου αριθμό. Τον χάνεις μόνο στην περίπτωση που δεν κάνεις φορητότητα.
Ο αριθμός παραμένει στον πάροχο που ανήκει για 6 μήνες, διάστημα μέσα στο οποίο μπορείς να ζητήσεις να σου ενεργοποιηθεί πάλι (στον ίδιο). Μετά το πέρας του 6μήνου, μπορεί να τον διαθέσει σε άλλον πελάτη του.

----------


## Iris07

Σίγουρα θα το θεωρούσα πολύ πιθανόν να πάει να μας "ψαρώσει" η κάθε τηλεφωνήτρια λέγοντας μας ότι να 'ναι..
στο θέμα αυτό.

- - - Updated - - -

Να μία κάπως σχετική απάντηση από EETT.. (?)

*14. Πριν εννιά μήνες διέκοψα τη σύνδεση μου με εταιρία κινητής τηλεφωνίας. Μπορώ να αιτηθώ τη φορητότητα του αριθμού εκείνης της σύνδεσης;*
Όχι. Η φορητότητα προϋποθέτει την ύπαρξη της σύνδεσης. Αν δηλαδή ο συνδρομητής διακόψει τη σύνδεσή του με τον πάροχό του, τότε δεν μπορεί να μεταφέρει τον αριθμό της σύνδεσης αυτής σε άλλον πάροχο.

Σημειώνεται πάντως ότι ο συνδρομητής έχει το δικαίωμα να αιτηθεί στον τελευταίο πάροχό του νέα σύνδεση με χρήση του εν λόγω αριθμού εντός έξι μηνών από την αποσύνδεση.

https://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/EETT/FAQS/Number/

----------


## miltaros

Εγω πηρα τον οτε 2 του μηνα μου ειπανε φυσικα και μπορεις θα σε παρει εντος 3 ημερων το τμημα για να το επιβαιβεωση Δεν με εχουνε παρει ακομα θα αφησω και την δευτερα και θα τους παρω ξανα εστειλα και email και τιποτα. Δεν μου ειπανε για καταργηση του τηλεφωνου και αν μου λεγανε θα επεφτε καταγγελια με το επωνυμο αυτου που το ειπε.

----------


## jkoukos

Ισχύουν απόλυτα αυτά που ανέφερα παραπάνω.

----------


## jap

Εγώ με τα τόσα που έχω ακούσει για διάφορα θέματα δεν εμπιστεύομαι με τίποτα τι θα μου πουν. Τους έβαλα και μου έστειλαν γραπτά ότι δεν θα χρεώσουν πέναλτι και προχώρησα στη φορητότητα. Μου έκανε εντύπωση που ο υπάλληλος που πήρε για να μου κάνει αντιπροσφορά έλεγε ξανά και ξανά με νόημα για τις υπηρεσίες επιπέδου ΟΤΕ ή κάτι τέτοιο. Λες και ζούμε σε άλλο σύμπαν.

----------


## afilopou

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά για τις απαντήσεις σας. Οι τύποι με έχουν βγάλει από τα ρούχα μου. Πραγματικά δεν υπάρχουν.

----------


## jkoukos

Παιδιά χαλαρώστε λίγο. Τα πράγματα είναι πολύ απλά και σ' αυτό το σημείο ο κανονισμός είναι με το μέρος μας. Οι τηλεφωνητές μπορεί να λένε (δεν φταίνε αυτοί) οποιοδήποτε παραμύθι για να μας κρατήσουν πελάτες.
Από την στιγμή που σύμφωνα με τα προβλεπόμενα κάνεις εγγράφως καταγγελία (άσχετα αν είναι αζημίως ή με σχετικό τέλος) με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο (έντυπο, φαξ, email, online κλπ), παίρνεις επιβεβαιωτικό μήνυμα παραλαβής του.
Από εκείνη την στιγμή και μετά κάνεις ότι θέλεις και φυσικά φορητότητα σε άλλον πάροχο, χωρίς να περιμένεις κανέναν.

----------


## miltaros

> Ισχύουν απόλυτα αυτά που ανέφερα παραπάνω.


Ακριβως  :One thumb up:

----------


## geodimis

Σε περίπτωση καταγγελίας σύμβασης είναι υποχρεωτικά να πας μέσω φορητότητας η μπορείς να κανείς απλά μια υποβάθμιση πακέτου η κατάργηση μιας υπηρεσίας; Πχ το Ίντερνετ και κρατάω το τηλέφωνο

----------


## kiriakk

με βάση αυτό που γράφει στην ανακοίνωση




> Οι συνδρομητές έχουν δικαίωμα επιλογής κάποιου οικονομικού προγράμματος COSMOTE που ικανοποιεί καλύτερα τις ανάγκες τους ή καταγγελίας της σύμβασής τους αζημίως εντός δύο (2) μηνών (εφόσον λαμβάνουν μηνιαίο λογαριασμό) ή τριών (3) μηνών (εφόσον λαμβάνουν διμηνιαίο λογαριασμό) από την ως άνω ημερομηνία.


μπορώ να διαλέξω άλλο πακέτο από τα διαθέσιμα;
και η τιμή θα είναι η κανονική ή η προσφορά;  πχ fiberspeed XL 50 στα 37 ευρώ έναντι 61 κανονική τιμή;

----------


## Iris07

Εε ναι, αυτές είναι κανονικές "προσφορές" site.. όχι τίποτα ιδιαίτερο..  :Cool: 
αλλά να το τσεκάρεις καλού - κακού!  :Laughing: 

Ακόμη καλύτερα να πεις στην αίτηση σου να σε καλέσουν για να τους πεις το πακέτο που θέλεις,
και να στο επιβεβαιώσουν.

Εκτός και πας σε κατάστημα..

Σε κάθε περίπτωση ζήτα να σου δώσουν το νέο συμβόλαιο.

----------


## jkoukos

> Σε περίπτωση καταγγελίας σύμβασης είναι υποχρεωτικά να πας μέσω φορητότητας η μπορείς να κανείς απλά μια υποβάθμιση πακέτου η κατάργηση μιας υπηρεσίας; Πχ το Ίντερνετ και κρατάω το τηλέφωνο


Η καταγγελία είναι καταγγελία. Είτε διακόπτεις διαπαντός είτε κάνεις φορητότητα.




> μπορώ να διαλέξω άλλο πακέτο από τα διαθέσιμα;
> και η τιμή θα είναι η κανονική ή η προσφορά;  πχ fiberspeed XL 50 στα 37 ευρώ έναντι 61 κανονική τιμή;


Εφόσον το αναφέρει, ναι αλλά πρέπει πρώτα να συζητήσεις το ποσό του παγίου στο νέο πακέτο. Πάλι θα έχεις έκπτωση, αλλά θα μάθεις/διαπραγματευτείς το ύψος αυτής. Ως άσσο στο μανίκι έχεις την δυνατότητα καταγγελίας και φορητότητας, απλά μπορεί να μην κατεύουν σε αυτό που πιθανόν θέλεις.

- - - Updated - - -




> Σε κάθε περίπτωση ζήτα να σου δώσουν το νέο συμβόλαιο.


Ανανέωση συμβολαίου θα γίνει με νέα χρονική περίοδο δέσμευσης. Το έχουμε γράψει επανειλημμένως. Νέο συμβόλαιο γίνεται στην αρχική σύνδεση (ή σε αλλαγή όρων αυτού) και αφορά την τηλεφωνική σύνδεση πάνω από την οποία παρέχονται οι όποιες υπηρεσίες.
Σε οποιαδήποτε μεταβολή των παρεχόμενων υπηρεσιών υπάρχουσας και ενεργής σύνδεσης, γίνεται ανανέωση και όχι νέο συμβόλαιο.

----------


## Iris07

Νόμιζα ότι μπορεί να ζητήσει και νέο συμβόλαιο άμα θέλει..

αλλά και πάλι δεν μπορεί να ζητήσει να έχει γραπτώς την μεταβολή στο πρόγραμμα του, για να είναι εξασφαλισμένος καλού-κακού ?

----------


## jkoukos

Για να γίνει νέο συμβόλαιο υποχρεωτικά πρέπει να καταργηθεί πρώτα το παλιό, οπότε μιλάμε για διακοπή της υπάρχουσας σύνδεσης.

----------


## puntomania

..πήρα και εγώ τηλ χτες... ρώτησα για διακοπή μου ειπαν οκ και μαζί κόβετε και το booster... του έστειλα μαιλ και ζήτησα να μου απαντήσουν γραπτώς

ναι η λογική λέει.. ότι και αίτηση φορητοτητας να κάνεις... = καταγγελία της σύμβασης.

θα περιμένω μερικές μέρες και θα τους ξανα καλέσω να το ξανα κουβεντιάσω...

γιατί λογικά αν τους έρθει αίτημα φορητοτητας σε παίρνουν τηλ για αντιπρόταση απο το τμήμα διακοπών...

----------


## jkoukos

Έχει αλλάξει ο κανονισμός φορητότητας. Τώρα ο νέος πάροχος κρατά το αίτημα για 14 μέρες στο συρτάρι, μην τυχόν και υπαναχωρήσεις και το προωθεί την 15η ημέρα προς τον παλαιό πάροχο, οπότε ακόμη κι αν σου κάνει αντιπροσφορά δεν έχεις πλέον δικαίωμα υπαναχώρησης από τον νέο πάροχο.
Μόνη περίπτωση να ζητήσεις από τον νέο, να προωθήσει άμεσα την φορητότητα, αλλά δεν έχει καμία υποχρέωση να το κάνει.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Έχει αλλάξει ο κανονισμός φορητότητας. Τώρα ο νέος πάροχος κρατά το αίτημα για 14 μέρες στο συρτάρι, μην τυχόν και υπαναχωρήσεις και το προωθεί την 15η ημέρα προς τον παλαιό πάροχο, οπότε ακόμη κι αν σου κάνει αντιπροσφορά δεν έχεις πλέον δικαίωμα υπαναχώρησης από τον νέο πάροχο.
> *Μόνη περίπτωση να ζητήσεις από τον νέο, να προωθήσει άμεσα την φορητότητα, αλλά δεν έχει καμία υποχρέωση να το κάνει*.


Στην σύμβαση που υπέγραψα με ΟΤΕ για την οπτική, υπήρχε νταμάκι που τσέκαρα και παραιτήθηκα από το δικαίωμα υπαναχώρησης των 14 ημερών, τους το επισήμανα στο mail και τσούλισε πιό γρήγορα.

----------


## sdikr

> Στην σύμβαση που υπέγραψα με ΟΤΕ για την οπτική, υπήρχε νταμάκι που τσέκαρα και παραιτήθηκα από το δικαίωμα υπαναχώρησης των 14 ημερών, τους το επισήμανα στο mail και τσούλισε πιό γρήγορα.


Και πάλι όμως όπως αναφέρει και ο συνήγορος του καταναλωτή, αν το υπογράψεις αυτό συνεχίζεις να έχεις το δικαίωμα υπαναχώρησης

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Και πάλι όμως όπως αναφέρει και ο συνήγορος του καταναλωτή, αν το υπογράψεις αυτό συνεχίζεις να έχεις το δικαίωμα υπαναχώρησης


Και να χάσω την οπτική και την επιδότηση ?  :Razz:

----------


## sdikr

> Και να χάσω την οπτική και την επιδότηση ?


Αυτό είναι δικό σου θέμα,  όπως και το αν θα  πιστέψει ο πάροχος τον πελάτη πως δεν θα κάνει υπαναχώρηση και στείλει την αίτηση πριν τις 14 ημέρες ή περιμένει 14 ημέρες

----------


## miltaros

> Και πάλι όμως όπως αναφέρει και ο συνήγορος του καταναλωτή, αν το υπογράψεις αυτό συνεχίζεις να έχεις το δικαίωμα υπαναχώρησης


Δεν το ξεραμε αυτο  :Cool:

----------


## sdikr

> Δεν το ξεραμε αυτο


το αναφέρει και η ΕΕΤΤ στον νέο κανονισμό,  αυτό όμως που πρέπει να κρατήσει κάποιος είναι το ότι ο πάροχος πλέον μπορει να στείλει την αίτηση μετα τις 14 ημέρες εφόσον το επιλέξει,  κάποιοι λίγοι θα πάρουν κάποια καλή προσφορά αφού θα υπογράψουν και θα δηλώσουν ψευδος πως δεν θα κάνουν χρήση του δικαιώματος αυτού, μετά απλά θα σου πει και ο πάροχος, έτσι είσαστε εσείς; έτσι και εγώ.

----------


## jkoukos

> Στην σύμβαση που υπέγραψα με ΟΤΕ για την οπτική, υπήρχε νταμάκι που τσέκαρα και παραιτήθηκα από το δικαίωμα υπαναχώρησης των 14 ημερών, τους το επισήμανα στο mail και τσούλισε πιό γρήγορα.


Σωστά, αλλά δεν υποχρεώνει τον πάροχο να το κάνει νωρίτερα. Ο κανονισμός σε αυτό ακριβώς το σημείο δεν είναι σαφής, αφού χρησιμοποιεί την λέξη "δύναται" για τον πάροχο.
Και όπως αναφέρει ο sdikr, έχεις δικαίωμα ακύρωσης (εντός των 14 ημερών) της φορητότητας (με τον παλιό κανονισμό ήταν 3 μέρες πριν την κατασκευή του βρόχου), οπότε ουσιαστικά (και ταυτόχρονα) υπαναχωρείς.

----------


## afilopou

> Παιδιά χαλαρώστε λίγο. Τα πράγματα είναι πολύ απλά και σ' αυτό το σημείο ο κανονισμός είναι με το μέρος μας. Οι τηλεφωνητές μπορεί να λένε (δεν φταίνε αυτοί) οποιοδήποτε παραμύθι για να μας κρατήσουν πελάτες.
> Από την στιγμή που σύμφωνα με τα προβλεπόμενα κάνεις εγγράφως καταγγελία (άσχετα αν είναι αζημίως ή με σχετικό τέλος) με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο (έντυπο, φαξ, email, online κλπ), παίρνεις επιβεβαιωτικό μήνυμα παραλαβής του.
> Από εκείνη την στιγμή και μετά κάνεις ότι θέλεις και φυσικά φορητότητα σε άλλον πάροχο, χωρίς να περιμένεις κανέναν.


Και είχες απόλυτο δίκιο.  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 


Παρασκευή 04/01 έκανα την καταγγελία της σύμβασης στον ΟΤΕ τόσο τηλεφωνικά όσο και μέσω email. Έλαβα sms την ίδια ημέρα ότι έλαβαν το αίτημα. Σήμερα το πρωί έκανα σε ένα κατάστημα Wind την αίτηση φορητότητας του αριθμού μου. Πρίν μισή ώρα με πήρε μια ευγενέστατη υπάλληλος του ΟΤΕ (επιτέλους μίλησα με ευγενή άνθρωπο και επαγγελματία). Μου είπε να μου κάνει οικονομική προσφορά και αφού τις εξήγησα την κοροιδια που τρωω από ΟΤΕ-ΚΟΤΕ εδω και τρια χρόνια μου είπε απλά και ωραία ότι έχει παραλάβει το αίτημα φορητότητας απο Wind (χρόνος ρεκόρ) και όταν λάβω μήνυμα από τον νέο πάροχο ότι είμαι στο δίκτυο τους, να επιστρέψω μέσα σε 10 ημερολογιακές ημέρες μόνο το modem-router τους και να φροντίσω (επιμείνω) να πάρω απόδειξη παράδοσης.

----------


## miltaros

Ρε παιδια εγω εκαν το αιτημα 3/1 και με παιρνουνε σημερα τηλεφωνο και μου λενε οτι θα γινει διακοπη τις γραμμης. Τις εξηγω οτι δεν θελω να χασω το νουμερο αλλα φορητοτητα και μολις το καταλαβε μου λεει θα πατε να κανετε το αιτημα στον νεο παροχο σας και μολςι τραβηξει την γραμμη παρτε μας να μας πειτε οτι κανετε καταγγελια συμβασης. το ρωτησα πανω απο 3 φορες και επεμενε οτι ετσι γινεται. Εχω στειλει και email απο 3/1 και μου απαντησανε μια φορα αφου εκανα λαθος και δνε εγραψα το σταθερο μου και τωρα ακοαμ περιμενω και ηλεκτρονικα. Ξερετε εαν ειναι ετσι η διαδικασια? Εγω σκοπευω να κανω την εγγραφη με την nova απο 1/2

----------


## puntomania

> Ρε παιδια εγω εκαν το αιτημα 3/1 και με παιρνουνε σημερα τηλεφωνο και μου λενε οτι θα γινει διακοπη τις γραμμης. Τις εξηγω οτι δεν θελω να χασω το νουμερο αλλα φορητοτητα και μολις το καταλαβε μου λεει θα πατε να κανετε το αιτημα στον νεο παροχο σας και μολςι τραβηξει την γραμμη παρτε μας να μας πειτε οτι κανετε καταγγελια συμβασης. το ρωτησα πανω απο 3 φορες και επεμενε οτι ετσι γινεται. Εχω στειλει και email απο 3/1 και μου απαντησανε μια φορα αφου εκανα λαθος και δνε εγραψα το σταθερο μου και τωρα ακοαμ περιμενω και ηλεκτρονικα. Ξερετε εαν ειναι ετσι η διαδικασια? Εγω σκοπευω να κανω την εγγραφη με την nova απο 1/2


μα καλά έστειλες μαιλ..και ξέχασες να γράψεις τον αριθμό του σταθερού??? εδώ σωστά τους τα γράφουμε και μπερδεύονται...!!!

----------


## miltaros

> μα καλά έστειλες μαιλ..και ξέχασες να γράψεις τον αριθμό του σταθερού??? εδώ σωστά τους τα γράφουμε και μπερδεύονται...!!!


Απο βιασυνη το ξεχασα  :Whistle:  ολα τα υπολοιπα τους τα εγραψα παντως  :Razz:

----------


## jkoukos

> Ρε παιδια εγω εκαν το αιτημα 3/1 και με παιρνουνε σημερα τηλεφωνο και μου λενε οτι θα γινει διακοπη τις γραμμης. Τις εξηγω οτι δεν θελω να χασω το νουμερο αλλα φορητοτητα και μολις το καταλαβε μου λεει θα πατε να κανετε το αιτημα στον νεο παροχο σας και μολςι τραβηξει την γραμμη παρτε μας να μας πειτε οτι κανετε καταγγελια συμβασης. το ρωτησα πανω απο 3 φορες και επεμενε οτι ετσι γινεται. Εχω στειλει και email απο 3/1 και μου απαντησανε μια φορα αφου εκανα λαθος και δνε εγραψα το σταθερο μου και τωρα ακοαμ περιμενω και ηλεκτρονικα. Ξερετε εαν ειναι ετσι η διαδικασια? Εγω σκοπευω να κανω την εγγραφη με την nova απο 1/2


Τι έγραφες στο αίτημα; Διότι καταλαβαίνω ότι δεν ανέφερες ακριβώς τι θέλεις να κάνεις και παράλληλα ούτε για ποιον αριθμό πρόκειται.
Αν εξαιρέσουμε ότι σου είπαν να κάνεις πρώτα φορητότητα και μετά να τους ενημερώσεις ότι κάνεις καταγγελία, οι άλλες απαντήσεις μια χαρά είναι.

Τα πράγματα είναι απλά (μόλις 3 βήματα) και δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί πνιγόμαστε σε μια κουταλιά νερό. Πρώτα ενημερώνεις (δεν αιτήσαι) για καταγγελία της σύνδεσης (προφανώς με τους λόγους ώστε να διακόψεις αζημίως), μετά λαμβάνεις επιβεβαιωτικό μήνυμα παραλαβής της καταγγελίας (υποχρεούνται) και τέλος κάνεις αίτημα φορητότητας στον νέο πάροχο. Με αυτή την σειρά. Τίποτα παραπάνω ή παρακάτω, αφού αυτά προβλέπονται από τον κανονισμό.

----------


## miltaros

Με συγχωρείτε δεν το ανέφερα το νούμερο είναι............... και λόγο αυξήσεων έχω το δικαίωμα να φύγω αζημίωτος απλά το αναφέρω και ηλεκτρονικά μέσω εμαιλ και τηλεφωνικά διότι θα κάνω αίτηση για φορητότητα σε άλλο πάροχο ώστε να μην χρεωθώ πέναλτι διακοπής έως 28 Φεβρουάριου. Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ. 

Αυτο το μηνυμα εστειλα και σημερα με πηρε μια κοπελα απο εξυπηρετηση και μου λεει οτι το πεναλντι θα υπαρχει και αφου τις λεω οτι δνε θα υπαρχει και οι εαν μπει θα κανω κατεγγελια στην ΕΕΤΤ μου λεει θα σας παρει το αρμοδιο τμημα που ξερει να σας πει καλυτερα γιατι εγω ειμαι εξυπηρετηση. :Thumb down:

----------


## jkoukos

Αν πήρες επιβεβαίωση ότι έλαβαν το μήνυμά σου, δεν χρειάζεται να κάνεις τίποτα άλλο με την Cosmote και προχωράς σε φορητότητα.
Το ξαναλέω. Το τι αναφέρουν στην εξυπηρέτηση, είναι άσχετο με το τι ισχύει. Τόσα ξέρουν (ή τους ορίζουν), τόσα λένε.

----------


## miltaros

> Αν πήρες επιβεβαίωση ότι έλαβαν το μήνυμά σου, δεν χρειάζεται να κάνεις τίποτα άλλο με την Cosmote και προχωράς σε φορητότητα.
> Το ξαναλέω. Το τι αναφέρουν στην εξυπηρέτηση, είναι άσχετο με το τι ισχύει. Τόσα ξέρουν (ή τους ορίζουν), τόσα λένε.


Τελεια και εγω αυτο τους ειπα σαν συνδρομητης ειμαι ενταξει γιατι και σας πηρα τηλ και εστειλα email. Ευχαιρστω πολυ  :Smile:

----------


## jkoukos

Επιβεβαίωση (συνήθως με sms) πήρες ότι έλαβαν το email; Αυτό είναι το ουσιώδες.

----------


## miltaros

> Επιβεβαίωση (συνήθως με sms) πήρες ότι έλαβαν το email; Αυτό είναι το ουσιώδες.


Οχι οσες φορες εχω στειλει δεν μου εχει ερθει ποτε ενημερωση στο κιν μου. Μονο στο email οτι σας ευχαριστουμε που επικοινωνησατε με εμας θα σας απαντησουμε συντομα. Και ενα sms απο την κοπελα που με πηρε και μου ειπε οτι εντος 3 ημερων θα με παρει το αρμοδιο τμημα για αυτα.

----------


## jkoukos

ΟΚ, μια χαρά πήρες ειδοποίηση ότι παρέλαβαν το email. Αν το χάσουν, το ξεχάσουν ή το διαγράψουν, ποσώς σε αφορά.

----------


## miltaros

> ΟΚ, μια χαρά πήρες ειδοποίηση ότι παρέλαβαν το email. Αν το χάσουν, το ξεχάσουν ή το διαγράψουν, ποσώς σε αφορά.


Σε ευχαριστω πολυ  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## George6633

Καλησπέρα...λόγω του ότι έμεινα άνεργος πρέπει να διακόψω ένα συμβόλαιο κινητής τώρα που έχω τα χρήματα στην άκρη(190€ μου ζήτησαν λόγω επιδότησης συσκευής).Οι παροχές μπαίνουν κάθε 20 του μηνός και έχω πληρώσει ήδη τον μήνα μέχρι 21/1 που λήγει ο λογαριασμός.Ποτε είναι καλό να διακόψω για να μην πληρώσω παραπάνω λογαριασμούς κλπ;

----------


## ThimiosSp

> Εννοειται τετοια πραγματα και γραπτως. Καταγγελιες συμβασεων τις κανουμε παντα και εγγραφως με το πιο προσφορο/ευκολο μεσο πχ email για να εχουμε τον πωπουλι μας καλυμμένο


Εμένα πάντως 14/1 μου είπαν πως επειδή έχω σύμβαση σε ισχύ (ποιος δεν έχει δηλ;;;; :Wink:  σε περίπτωση φορητότητας θα μου χρεώσουν το penalty διακοπής... Εάν πάλι ακυρώσω τη σύνδεση ( :ROFL: ) δεν με τιμωρούν...  :RTFM:

----------


## puntomania

> Εμένα πάντως 14/1 μου είπαν πως επειδή έχω σύμβαση σε ισχύ (ποιος δεν έχει δηλ;;;; σε περίπτωση φορητότητας θα μου χρεώσουν το penalty διακοπής... Εάν πάλι ακυρώσω τη σύνδεση () δεν με τιμωρούν...


Εμένα μου είπαν ότι δεν τρέχει κάτι... περιμένω σήμερα την αλλαγή προς μοντουλους... θα φανεί αν έχει δωράκι ο εκκαθαριστικος... Και αν έχει να τους πάρω τηλ για να το φτιάξουν

----------


## miltaros

Εμενα μου ειπανε οτι ναι δεν χρεωνουμαι αλαλ για σιγουρια κανε πρωτα φορητοτητα και μετα θα σου πουμε μια η αλλη εγω τους ειπα οτι θα κανω καταγγελια στην EETT. Επισης πηγα και σε καταστημα στον γερμανο και νευριασα γιατι μου λενε οτι κατι τετοιο δνε ισχυει δεν εχει υπογραφει κατι απο μεριας EETT και OTE. Απλα δεν εδωσα σημασια και εφυγα

----------


## puntomania

> Εμενα μου ειπανε οτι ναι δεν χρεωνουμαι αλαλ για σιγουρια κανε πρωτα φορητοτητα και μετα θα σου πουμε μια η αλλη εγω τους ειπα οτι θα κανω καταγγελια στην EETT. Επισης πηγα και σε καταστημα στον γερμανο και νευριασα γιατι μου λενε οτι κατι τετοιο δνε ισχυει δεν εχει υπογραφει κατι απο μεριας EETT και OTE. Απλα δεν εδωσα σημασια και εφυγα


κράτα αντίγραφο απ τον λογαριασμό που το αναγράφει σε μένα ήταν ο λογαριασμός Νοεμβρίου στη σελίδα 3, του έστειλα και γραπτώς μέσω της φόρμας που έχουν στην σελίδα τους.

----------


## miltaros

Τον εχω στο κινητο αν ερχεται οχι εντυπα αλλα επειδη μου ειπανε εαν γραφει κατι τετοιο ο λογαριασμος τους εξηγησα οτι εγω αλλα υπεγραψα και γινανε αυξησεις και σαν καταναλωτης μπορω να φυγω χωρις να πληρωσω αφου ρωτησε καποιον ανωτερο μου ειπε ναι γινεται τεσπα παιδια οταν καποιος ολοκληρωση καποια αλλαγη εταιριας ας μας πει τι εγινε εγω μεχρι 15/2 θα εχω παει νοβα εαν καποιςο παει νωριτερα καπου αλλου ας μας πει  :Wink:

----------


## stelios4711

Τον Ιούνιο που είχαν κάνει πάλι αυξήσεις ακολούθησα την παραπάνω διαδικασία.
Έστειλα email ότι δεν αποδέχομαι τις αυξήσεις και ότι σκοπεύω να κάνω φορητότητα
Αφού περίμενα 12 μέρες και δεν πήρα καμιά απάντηση προχώρησα σε φορητότητα του αριθμού μου στη Yboto.
Μόλις έλαβαν την αίτηση φορητότητας ως δια μαγείας απάντησαν στο email μου και με πήραν και τηλέφωνο.
Η Απάντηση ήταν η εξής:




> Αγαπητέ κύριε ...... 
> Αναφορικά με το θέμα το οποίο έχετε υποβάλλει μέσω της φόρμας επικοινωνίας, σας ενημερώνουμε ότι έγιναν προσπάθειες τηλεφωνικής επικοινωνίας από μέρους μας για περαιτέρω διερεύνηση του ζητήματος και την πληροφόρηση σας, οι οποίες ωστόσο ήταν ανέφικτες. 
> Θα χαρώ να σας εξυπηρετήσω προσωπικά και άμεσα. Προκειμένου να ορίσουμε εκ νέου επικοινωνία, αναφορικά με το ζήτημα σας, παρακαλώ ενημερώστε μας απαντώντας στο παρόν email.
> Σχετικά με το αίτημά σας θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε ότι σε περίπτωση φορητότητας ισχύει ποινή κατάργησης ωστόσο σας ευχαριστούμε για την επικοινωνία σας και παραμένουμε στη διάθεση σας ώστε να συζητήσουμε εκ νέου ότι σας απασχολεί.
> Για το τμήμα Εξυπηρέτησης Πελατών,
> Κ........ς  Χ.......ς


Είπαν ψέμματα. Ποτέ δεν προσπάθησαν να επικοινωνήσουν μαζί μου τηλεφωνικά πριν λάβουν την αίτηση. Έχω fritzbox και υπάρχει καταγραφή όλων των κλήσεων.
Μετά την αίτηση φορητότηας με πήραν καί τηλέφωνο την ίδια μέρα που απάντησαν στο email. 
Στην τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία μας ειπώθηκαν πάνω-κάτω τα εξής:

«Σας ενημερώνω πάντως ότι άμα κάνετε φορητότητα θά έχετε ποινή.
-Μα στον λογαριασμό που μου στείλατε λέτε ότι αν δεν αποδέχομαι τις αυξήσεις μπορώ να αποχωρήσω αζημίως.
Αυτό δεν ισχύει για σας.
-Για ποιο λόγο; 
Γιατί οι αυξήσεις αφορούν τις κλήσεις σταθερής και εσείς στο πρόγραμμα σας έχετε απεριόριστα σταθερά. Δε σας επηρεάζουν οι αυξήσεις.
-Και αφού δεν με επηρεάζουν γιατί το αναγράφετε στον λογαριασμό;
Στην υπηρεσία αποστολής λογαριασμών δεν μπορούν να γνωρίζουν τι πρόγραμμα έχει ο κάθε πελάτης. Έτσι γράφουν σε όλους τους λογαριασμούς τα ίδια»

Δεν τους πίστεψα και άφησα την φορητότητα να εξελιχθεί.
Μερικές μέρες μετά ήρθε ο λογαριασμός και υπήρχε μέσα και η ποινή.
Σύνολο πάνω από 200€ δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς.
Κατόπιν με ξανακάλεσαν απο το τμήμα marketing να με ρωτήσουν τι παράπονο είχα και γιατί ήθελα να φύγω, αν μπορούν να διορθώσουν κάτι κλπ.
Τους είπα ότι δεν είχα κάποιο άλλο παράπονο απλά ήταν ακριβοί σε σχέση με τον ανταγωνισμό.
Μου είπαν ότι και αυτό διορθώνεται αν θέλω, αρκεί να κάνω ανάκληση φορητότητας 
Μου έδωσαν το Double Play 24  XL κυριολεκτικά σε μισή τιμή. Από 46€ τιμή καταλόγου μου το έδωσαν 24
Και μου έκαναν αποχρέωση όλο το μήνα Ιούνιο που μεσολαβούσε η διαδικασία πάνε-έλα Yboto-OTE
Στην πραγματικότητα ακόμη και με αυτή τη τιμή μου ήταν άχρηστο. Δεν μιλάω στα σταθερά και έχω πάρει ήδη INALAN  για internet. 
Συμφώνησα όμως για να αποφύγω το penalty υπολογίζοντας ότι θα τους διακόψω όταν σε μερικούς μήνες λήξει το συμβόλαιο.
Υπολόγιζα όμως χωρίς τον ξενοδόχο γιατί θεώρησαν -λέει- την ανάκληση φορητότητας ως νέο συμβόλαιο οπότε με δεσμεύσαν εκ νέου για 24 μήνες.  

Συμπέρασμα; πήγα για μαλλί και βγήκα κουρεμένος.

Οι τωρινές αυξήσεις ίσως θα ήταν καλή ευκαιρία να προσπαθήσω να διακόψω αλλά δεν τολμώ να ξαναμπώ στην ίδια διαδικασία.
Ίσως έκανα λάθη και δεν το χειρίστηκα σωστά. Αλλά είστε σίγουροι ότι εσείς δεν θα κάνετε κανένα λάθος; 

Σας παρέθεσα την προσωπική μου εμπειρία έτσι ώστε όσοι σκέφτεστε για φορητότητα να έχετε επίγνωση ότι μπορεί να συμβούν αναποδιές που δεν υπολογίσατε

----------


## miltaros

Καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ δεν έκανες? Μπας και έβγαζες άκρη

----------


## Iris07

Μάλιστα.. 
Thanks stelios4711 για την εμπειρία. :-|

----------


## puntomania

> Τον Ιούνιο που είχαν κάνει πάλι αυξήσεις ακολούθησα την παραπάνω διαδικασία.
> Έστειλα email ότι δεν αποδέχομαι τις αυξήσεις και ότι σκοπεύω να κάνω φορητότητα
> Αφού περίμενα 12 μέρες και δεν πήρα καμιά απάντηση προχώρησα σε φορητότητα του αριθμού μου στη Yboto.
> Μόλις έλαβαν την αίτηση φορητότητας ως δια μαγείας απάντησαν στο email μου και με πήραν και τηλέφωνο.
> Η Απάντηση ήταν η εξής:
> 
> 
> 
> Είπαν ψέμματα. Ποτέ δεν προσπάθησαν να επικοινωνήσουν μαζί μου τηλεφωνικά πριν λάβουν την αίτηση. Έχω fritzbox και υπάρχει καταγραφή όλων των κλήσεων.
> ...



αν οι αυξήσεις ήταν μόνο προς σταθερά και στο πρόγραμμα σου είχες απεριόριστα, τότε λογικό να μην επηρεαζόταν ο λογαριασμό σου.


τώρα μας λένε σταθερά και κινητά

Σας ενημερώνουμε ότι από 01/01/19 η χρέωση του οικονομικού σας προγράμματος μετά την κατανάλωση του ανά μήνα παρεχόμενου χρόνου ομιλίας για κλήσεις προς
εθνικά σταθερά αυξάνεται από 0,12€ σε 0,15€ ανά λεπτό και για κλήσεις προς εθνικά κινητά από 0,26€ σε 0,33€ ανά λεπτό (οι παραπάνω τιμές συμπεριλαμβάνουν ΦΠΑ 24%
και Τέλος Συνδρομητών Σταθερής Τηλεφωνίας 5%). Τυχόν κλάσμα λεπτού, σε κάθε κλήση, υπολογίζεται ως ακέραιο λεπτό. Οι παραπάνω τροποποιήσεις ισχύουν και για
οικονομικά προγράμματα στα οποία δεν συμπεριλαμβάνεται χρόνος ομιλίας. Έχετε δικαίωμα επιλογής κάποιου άλλου οικονομικού προγράμματος του ΟΤΕ ή καταγγελίας
της σύμβασής σας αζημίως εντός 3 μηνών από την 01/01/19.

έκανα και εγώ αίτημα φορητοτητας δεν ολοκληρώθηκε ακόμα στο 100%

μου απάντησαν δε σήμερα με μαιλ...

Καλησπέρα σας,

Σε περίπτωση που λάβετε τον εξοφλητικό λογαριασμό απο τον όμιλό μας και δεν συμφωνείτε με κάποια χρέωση ,παρακαλώ για την ενημέρωσή μας με όλα τα απαραίτητα έγγραφα ,καθώς εκ των προτέρων δεν είναι δυνατόν να επιληφθούμε αποχρέωσης.

Είμαστε πάντα στη διάθεση σας , για οποιαδήποτε επιπλέον συμπληρωματική διευκρίνιση ή απορία σας.


Με εκτίμηση,


οπότε θα περιμένω τον περιβόητο εξοφλητικό... αν και προβλέπω οτι θα είναι μακρύς ο δρόμος!!!

----------


## Iris07

Ναι, σωστή η παρατήρηση για τα κινητά.




> Ρε παιδια εγω εκαν το αιτημα 3/1 και με παιρνουνε σημερα τηλεφωνο και μου λενε οτι θα γινει διακοπη τις γραμμης. Τις εξηγω οτι δεν θελω να χασω το νουμερο αλλα φορητοτητα και μολις το καταλαβε μου λεει θα πατε να κανετε το αιτημα στον νεο παροχο σας και μολςι τραβηξει την γραμμη παρτε μας να μας πειτε οτι κανετε καταγγελια συμβασης. το ρωτησα πανω απο 3 φορες και επεμενε οτι ετσι γινεται. Εχω στειλει και email απο 3/1 και μου απαντησανε μια φορα αφου εκανα λαθος και δνε εγραψα το σταθερο μου και τωρα ακοαμ περιμενω και ηλεκτρονικα. Ξερετε εαν ειναι ετσι η διαδικασια? Εγω σκοπευω να κανω την εγγραφη με την nova απο 1/2


Σε ποιό E-Mail τους το έστειλες ?

----------


## puntomania

Πήρα σήμερα τον εκκαθαριστικό λογαριασμό της γραμμής που διέκοψα... 

Οφειλή λόγω διακοπής COSMOTE Home Double Play 24 M    81.301 + ΦΠΑ (είχα καμιά 17 μίνες υπόλοιπο ακόμα)

τους πήρα τηλ... έστειλα και μαιλ... με τον λογαριασμό που αναφέρει το:

_Σημαντικό να γνωρίζετε: Η τιμολογηθείσα διάρκεια διαφοροποιείται από την πραγματική διάρκεια λόγω της ελάχιστης διάρκειας χρέωσης ανά κλήση και του
διαφορετικού βήματος χρέωσης των υπηρεσιών.
Σας ενημερώνουμε ότι από 01/01/19 η χρέωση του οικονομικού σας προγράμματος μετά την κατανάλωση του ανά μήνα παρεχόμενου χρόνου ομιλίας για κλήσεις προς
εθνικά σταθερά αυξάνεται από 0,12€ σε 0,15€ ανά λεπτό και για κλήσεις προς εθνικά κινητά από 0,26€ σε 0,33€ ανά λεπτό (οι παραπάνω τιμές συμπεριλαμβάνουν ΦΠΑ 24% και Τέλος Συνδρομητών Σταθερής Τηλεφωνίας 5%). Τυχόν κλάσμα λεπτού, σε κάθε κλήση, υπολογίζεται ως ακέραιο λεπτό. Οι παραπάνω τροποποιήσεις ισχύουν και για οικονομικά προγράμματα στα οποία δεν συμπεριλαμβάνεται χρόνος ομιλίας. Έχετε δικαίωμα επιλογής κάποιου άλλου οικονομικού προγράμματος του ΟΤΕ ή καταγγελίας
της σύμβασής σας αζημίως εντός 3 μηνών από την 01/01/19. Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες μπορείτε να απευθυνθείτε στην Εξυπηρέτηση Πελατών στο 13818, στα
καταστήματα COSMOTE-ΓΕΡΜΑΝΟΣ ή στο www.cosmote.gr_




για να δούμε... θα κάνουν την αποχρέωση!!!

----------


## geomouss

> με βάση αυτό που γράφει στην ανακοίνωση
> 
> 
> 
> μπορώ να διαλέξω άλλο πακέτο από τα διαθέσιμα;
> και η τιμή θα είναι η κανονική ή η προσφορά;  πχ fiberspeed XL 50 στα 37 ευρώ έναντι 61 κανονική τιμή;


Εγω τους ζήτησα να μεταφερθώ απο το COSMOTE Double Play 50 L στο COSMOTE Double Play 50 M και μου το αρνήθηκαν . Αλλαγή οικονομικού προγράμματος αλλά στα πλαίσια του ''εφικτού'' λέει  :Twisted Evil:  .  Μάλλον προτιμούν να φύγουν οι πελάτες τους .

----------


## kosnik67

Το συμβόλαιό μου στον ΟΤΕ έλειγε 23/3/19.Ήθελα να κάνω καταγγελίας σύμβασης με φορητότητα στην Forthnet λόγω των τελευταίων αυξήσεων.
Έστειλα ερώτημα στον ΟΤΕ με κοινοποίηση ΕΕΤΤ αν η καταγγελία μπορεί να γίνει με φορητότητα.Ορίστε η απάντηση:
 Αναφορικά με το ερώτημά σας προς την  Εθνική Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων (ΕΕΤΤ) θα θέλαμε να σας γνωρίσουμε τα εξής:

 "Σε περιπτώσεις που η εταιρεία μας ανακοινώνει επισήμως επικείμενη μεταβολή στην τιμολογιακή της πολιτική, αποδίδεται στους πελάτες μας δικαίωμα τόσο για την επιλογή εναλλακτικού εμπορικά διαθέσιμου οικονομικού προγράμματος, όσο και για την καταγγελία της σύμβασης του υφιστάμενου προγράμματος αζημίως σε εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα.
Η καταγγελία της σύμβασης μπορεί να υλοποιηθεί είτε μέσω της οριστικής κατάργησης της σύνδεσης από το δίκτυο της εταιρείας μας με αίτημα του κατόχου της σε οποιοδήποτε Κατάστημά μας, *είτε μέσω ενεργοποίησής της σε δίκτυο εναλλακτικού παρόχου, καθώς σύμφωνα με τον Κανονισμό Φορητότητας η αίτηση φορητότητας αποτελεί ταυτόχρονα και αίτηση διακοπής όλων των παρεχόμενων από τον πάροχο−δότη υπηρεσίων και επέχει ουσιαστικά θέση καταγγελίας της σχετικής σύμβασης.*

Παραμένουμε στη διάθεσή σας."



Μετά από συτό έκανα τη φοτητότητα η οποία ολοκληρώθηκε.Από τον ΟΤΕ που με πήραν για να μου αλλάξουν γνώμη μου έιπαν ότι δεν θα χρεωθώ τέλος πρόωρης διακοπής.Για να δούμε...

----------


## puntomania

Μιας και θέλω να διακόψω και 2η γραμμή με τον ίδιο τρόπο θα περιμένω μερικές μέρες και αν δεν λάβω απάντηση θα τους ξανά ενοχλεισω

----------


## afilopou

Εγώ περιμένω από 4/1 τη φορητότητα στη Wind.Περιμενουμε τον ΟΤΕ να κατασκευάσει το βρόχο.Αν βάλεις και  τα 53 ευρώ που μου χρωστάει η Cosmote δύο μήνες τώρα από εξοφλητικό κινητού κάνει την εμπειρία μου με τον όμιλο αξέχαστη.

----------


## kosnik67

UPDATE...

Βγήκε ο λογαριασμός και έχει τέλος πρόωρης διακοπής 110 €.
Σε κατάστημα Cosmote μου είπαν να κάνω αίτημα να αποχρεωθεί.

----------


## Iris07

> Το συμβόλαιό μου στον ΟΤΕ έλειγε 23/3/19.Ήθελα να κάνω καταγγελίας σύμβασης με φορητότητα στην Forthnet λόγω των τελευταίων αυξήσεων.
> Έστειλα ερώτημα στον ΟΤΕ με κοινοποίηση ΕΕΤΤ αν η καταγγελία μπορεί να γίνει με φορητότητα.Ορίστε η απάντηση:
>  Αναφορικά με το ερώτημά σας προς την  Εθνική Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων (ΕΕΤΤ) θα θέλαμε να σας γνωρίσουμε τα εξής:
> 
>  "Σε περιπτώσεις που η εταιρεία μας ανακοινώνει επισήμως επικείμενη μεταβολή στην τιμολογιακή της πολιτική, αποδίδεται στους πελάτες μας δικαίωμα τόσο για την επιλογή εναλλακτικού εμπορικά διαθέσιμου οικονομικού προγράμματος, όσο και για την καταγγελία της σύμβασης του υφιστάμενου προγράμματος αζημίως σε εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα.
> Η καταγγελία της σύμβασης μπορεί να υλοποιηθεί είτε μέσω της οριστικής κατάργησης της σύνδεσης από το δίκτυο της εταιρείας μας με αίτημα του κατόχου της σε οποιοδήποτε Κατάστημά μας, *είτε μέσω ενεργοποίησής της σε δίκτυο εναλλακτικού παρόχου, καθώς σύμφωνα με τον Κανονισμό Φορητότητας η αίτηση φορητότητας αποτελεί ταυτόχρονα και αίτηση διακοπής όλων των παρεχόμενων από τον πάροχο−δότη υπηρεσίων και επέχει ουσιαστικά θέση καταγγελίας της σχετικής σύμβασης.*
> 
> Παραμένουμε στη διάθεσή σας."
> 
> Μετά από συτό έκανα τη φοτητότητα η οποία ολοκληρώθηκε.Από τον ΟΤΕ που με πήραν για να μου αλλάξουν γνώμη μου έιπαν ότι δεν θα χρεωθώ τέλος πρόωρης διακοπής.Για να δούμε...


Ααα.. ωραία..
Οπότε βασικά τους στέλνεις μία απλή ενημέρωση ότι θα κάνεις φορητότητα αζημίως λόγω της ειδοποίησης τους,
και κάνεις ταυτόχρονα και την φορητότητα.

Σου δώσανε καμία καλύτερη προσφορά όταν σε πήρανε ?

Βασικά απ' ότι έχω καταλάβει δίνουν προσφορά για τα ακριβά πακέτα.. για να βγάλουν όσα περισσότερα μπορούν..  :Cool:

----------


## puntomania

> UPDATE...
> 
> Βγήκε ο λογαριασμός και έχει τέλος πρόωρης διακοπής 110 €.
> Σε κατάστημα Cosmote μου είπαν να κάνω αίτημα να αποχρεωθεί.


για 2 μήνες υπόλοιπο που είχες βάλανε 110ε... οτι νάνε είναι τελικά αυτός ο ΟΤΕ

----------


## kosnik67

> Ααα.. ωραία..
> Οπότε βασικά τους στέλνεις μία απλή ενημέρωση ότι θα κάνεις φορητότητα αζημίως λόγω της ειδοποίησης τους,
> και κάνεις ταυτόχρονα και την φορητότητα.
> 
> Σου δώσανε καμία καλύτερη προσφορά όταν σε πήρανε ?
> 
> Βασικά απ' ότι έχω καταλάβει δίνουν προσφορά για τα ακριβά πακέτα.. για να βγάλουν όσα περισσότερα μπορούν..



Ναι καλά...βγήκε ο λογαριασμός και έχει τέλος πρόωρης διακοπής 110 €.
Σε κατάστημα Cosmote μου είπαν να κάνω αίτημα να αποχρεωθεί.
Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί δεν γίνεται αυτόματα η αποχρέωση και πρέπει να κάνει ο πελάτης αίτημα. 1-2 στους 100 να μην το προσέξει...
Για καλύτερη προσφορά, κάτι μου είπε για 23 ευρώ με απεριόριστα αστικά/υπεραστικά, αλλά δεν ασχολήθηκα για 3 λόγους:
1. και βασικότερο δεν θέλω ευρυζωνική τηλεφωνία.
2. στη forthnet είναι 23 € συν 480 κινητά και static IP.
3. είχα κάνει αίτημα υπογράφοντας ότι δεν έχω δικαίωμα υπαναχώρησης.

----------


## miltaros

Σημερα εκανα και εγω αιτημα στην νοβα για μεταφορα γραμμης. Να δουμε τι θα με χρεωσει και εμενα ο ΟΤΕ εν αναμονη λοιπον  :Thinking:

----------


## puntomania

> Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί δεν γίνεται αυτόματα η αποχρέωση και πρέπει να κάνει ο πελάτης αίτημα. 1-2 στους 100 να μην το προσέξει...



το ίδιο του ρώτησα και εγώ.... 

_Καλησπέρα σας,

Σε περίπτωση που λάβετε τον εξοφλητικό λογαριασμό απο τον όμιλό μας και δεν συμφωνείτε με κάποια χρέωση ,παρακαλώ για την ενημέρωσή μας με όλα τα απαραίτητα έγγραφα ,καθώς εκ των προτέρων δεν είναι δυνατόν να επιληφθούμε αποχρέωσης.

Είμαστε πάντα στη διάθεση σας , για οποιαδήποτε επιπλέον συμπληρωματική διευκρίνιση ή απορία σας.


Με εκτίμηση,
_


στην ουσία οτι κάτσι ειναι!!!

----------


## kosnik67

> στην ουσία οτι κάτσει ειναι!!!


Οπ' ότι φαίνεται δεν είναι "ότι κάτσει".
Τους χρεώνουν όλους κι εσύ μετά πρέπει να ζητήσεις αποχρέωση.

----------


## puntomania

> Οπ' ότι φαίνεται δεν είναι "ότι κάτσει".
> Τους χρεώνουν όλους κι εσύ μετά πρέπει να ζητήσεις αποχρέωση.


αυτό είπα... ότι πάρουν... γιατί στους 100 σίγουρα το 50% δεν θα το δει καν...για να μη σου πω μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό! ( βλέπε εκλογές )

----------


## puntomania

..έχει κανείς τίποτα νεότερο σχετικά με το τέλος αποδέσμευσης?

έμενα μου είπαν ότι μπορεί και μήνα να πάρει μέχρι να επεξεργαστούν το αίτημα!!!

----------


## kosnik67

> ..έχει κανείς τίποτα νεότερο σχετικά με το τέλος αποδέσμευσης?
> 
> έμενα μου είπαν ότι μπορεί και μήνα να πάρει μέχρι να επεξεργαστούν το αίτημα!!!



Φίλε, εμένα μου απάντησαν, μέσω SMS, σε 2 μέρες.
"Αναφορικά με το αίτημά σας για το τέλος αποδέσμευσης, σας ενημερώνουμε ότι το σχετικό ποσό θα σας επιστραφεί σε επόμενο λογαριασμό σταθερής."

----------


## anthip09

Το θέμα είναι ότι κακώς το χρεώνουν έξ αρχής...και δε μιλάμε για κανα μικροποσό..εγώ για παράδειγμα που πληρώνω με πάγια εντολή μέσω κάρτας γιατί πρέπει να τους πληρώσω αυτό το ποσό και να μπω στη διαδικασία να στέλνω email για να τα πάρω πίσω μετά από 1-2 μήνες? Απαράδεκτο...

----------


## kosnik67

> Το θέμα είναι ότι κακώς το χρεώνουν έξ αρχής...και δε μιλάμε για κανα μικροποσό..εγώ για παράδειγμα που πληρώνω με πάγια εντολή μέσω κάρτας γιατί πρέπει να τους πληρώσω αυτό το ποσό και να μπω στη διαδικασία να στέλνω email για να τα πάρω πίσω μετά από 1-2 μήνες? Απαράδεκτο...


Κι εγώ με πάγια εντολή το έχω.Απλώς την ακύρωσα και ο φουσκωμένος λογαριασμός δεν θα πληρωθεί.
Θα πληρώσω τον τελικό, όταν βγει.

----------


## afilopou

> Κι εγώ με πάγια εντολή το έχω.Απλώς την ακύρωσα και ο φουσκωμένος λογαριασμός δεν θα πληρωθεί.
> Θα πληρώσω τον τελικό, όταν βγει.


Ακριβώς αυτό!! Και εγώ σήμερα (μετά από ένα μήνα) είμαι στο νέο πάροχο.
Την Παρασκευή που μας πέρασε,και πριν φυσικά γίνει οποιαδήποτε τιμολόγηση τέλους αποδέσμευσης, το γύρισα από αυτόματη εξόφληση με κάρτα σε μετρητά.Η πλάκα θα είναι που θα τους ζητήσω συμψηφισμό για τα 53 ευρώ που μου χρωστάνε από τον εξοφλητικό του κινητού .

----------


## anthip09

> Κι εγώ με πάγια εντολή το έχω.Απλώς την ακύρωσα και ο φουσκωμένος λογαριασμός δεν θα πληρωθεί.
> Θα πληρώσω τον τελικό, όταν βγει.


Ναι αν έκανα φορητότητα σε άλλο πάροχο αυτό θα έκανα και εγώ, το θέμα είναι ότι παρέμεινα στη κόσμοτε απλά άλλαξα πακέτο προς τα κάτω. Και είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα βάλουν το τέλος και θα τρέχουμε να ζητάμε αποχρεωσεις.

----------


## Zus

Να κάνω μία ερώτηση. Έχω αρκετά ευρώ που έχουν μαζευτεί όλους τους προηγούμενους μήνες.

Στέλνοντας 12 ευρώ σε έναν συνδρομητή what's up με μεταφορά υπολοίπου, του ανανεώνεις την σύνδεση για ένα 3μηνο-4μηνο ή αυτό συμβαίνει μόνο με κανονική ανανέωση?

----------


## sdikr

> Να κάνω μία ερώτηση. Έχω αρκετά ευρώ που έχουν μαζευτεί όλους τους προηγούμενους μήνες.
> 
> Στέλνοντας 12 ευρώ σε έναν συνδρομητή what's up με μεταφορά υπολοίπου, του ανανεώνεις την σύνδεση για ένα 3μηνο-4μηνο ή αυτό συμβαίνει μόνο με κανονική ανανέωση?


Στο easy transfer αναφέρει πως η μεταφορά απο Καρτοκινήτο προς Καρτοκινήτο δεν επεκτείνει τον χρόνο, μόνο το πόσο,  χώρια που σου λέει πως πρέπει να έχεις 20 ευρώ ανανέωση στους τελευταίους 4 μήνες για να κάνεις χρήση της υπηρεσίας.

Απο την άλλη,  λογικό δεν είναι να μην έχουν αφήσει τέτοια γκαραζόπορτα ανοιχτή;

----------


## Zus

> Στο easy transfer αναφέρει πως η μεταφορά απο Καρτοκινήτο προς Καρτοκινήτο δεν επεκτείνει τον χρόνο, μόνο το πόσο,  χώρια που σου λέει πως πρέπει να έχεις 20 ευρώ ανανέωση στους τελευταίους 4 μήνες για να κάνεις χρήση της υπηρεσίας.
> 
> Απο την άλλη,  λογικό δεν είναι να μην έχουν αφήσει τέτοια γκαραζόπορτα ανοιχτή;


Να έχω 20+ ευρώ ανανέωση συνολικά το τελευταίο 4μηνο ή τουλάχιστον μία 20αρα ανανέωση?

Καλά δεν είναι και τόσο τρομερό να επεκτείνει τον χρόνο. Χρήματα είναι κι αυτά που θα στείλω. Δεν τους τα έχω κλέψει.

----------


## dimitri_ns

[QUOTE=Zus;6536701]Να έχω 20+ ευρώ ανανέωση συνολικά το τελευταίο 4μηνο ή τουλάχιστον μία 20αρα ανανέωση?

Καλά δεν είναι και τόσο τρομερό να επεκτείνει τον χρόνο. Χρήματα είναι κι αυτά που θα στείλω.* Δεν τους τα έχω κλέψει.[*/QUOTE]

Μην ανησυχείς
Θα τα κλέψουν αυτοί

----------


## sdikr

> Να έχω 20+ ευρώ ανανέωση συνολικά το τελευταίο 4μηνο ή τουλάχιστον μία 20αρα ανανέωση?
> 
> Καλά δεν είναι και τόσο τρομερό να επεκτείνει τον χρόνο. Χρήματα είναι κι αυτά που θα στείλω. Δεν τους τα έχω κλέψει.


20+ συνολικά,  όχι σε μια συναλλαγή


Σου στέλνω 20 αυτόν τον μήνα,  μου στέλνεις 20 τον άλλον,    είμαστε οκ προς τον χρόνο ομιλίας, επαναλαμβάνουμε τον επόμενο μήνα  :Wink:

----------


## Zus

> 20+ συνολικά,  όχι σε μια συναλλαγή
> 
> 
> Σου στέλνω 20 αυτόν τον μήνα,  μου στέλνεις 20 τον άλλον,    είμαστε οκ προς τον χρόνο ομιλίας, επαναλαμβάνουμε τον επόμενο μήνα


Ναι οκ, αυτό είναι όντως loophole.

----------


## anthip09

> Να κάνω μία ερώτηση. Έχω αρκετά ευρώ που έχουν μαζευτεί όλους τους προηγούμενους μήνες.
> 
> Στέλνοντας 12 ευρώ σε έναν συνδρομητή what's up με μεταφορά υπολοίπου, του ανανεώνεις την σύνδεση για ένα 3μηνο-4μηνο ή αυτό συμβαίνει μόνο με κανονική ανανέωση?



Μόλις έκανα μεταφορά 5ε από whats up σε whats up και ανανέωσε το υπόλοιπο για 2 μήνες. Φαντάζομαι αν μεταφέρεις 12ε και πάνω θα το ανανεώσει για 3 μήνες. Νομίζω όμως ότι από καρτοκινητό μπορείς να μεταφέρεις max 10ε κάθε φορά μέχρι 40ε σύνολο.

----------


## Zus

> Μόλις έκανα μεταφορά 5ε από whats up σε whats up και ανανέωσε το υπόλοιπο για 2 μήνες. Φαντάζομαι αν μεταφέρεις 12ε και πάνω θα το ανανεώσει για 3 μήνες. Νομίζω όμως ότι από καρτοκινητό μπορείς να μεταφέρεις max 10ε κάθε φορά μέχρι 40ε σύνολο.


Το επιβεβαιώνω. Αποστολή 10 ευρώ (επειδή κι εγώ whatsup είμαι) ανανέωσε την σύνδεση για 2 μήνες.  :One thumb up:

----------


## puntomania

Στην τελευταία επικοινωνία που είχα μαζί τους... αφού δεν βγάζαμε άκρη με την αποχρέωση του τέλους πρόωρης διακοπής... έκανα αναφορά το συμβάν στην ΕΕΤΤ... και σήμερα μου στείλανε συστημένη επιστολή οτι η αποχρέωση έγινε και θα την δω στον επόμενο λογαριασμό.

δηλαδή ενω θα μπορούσαν εξαρχής να το έχουν κάνει με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες... πρέπει να φας ένα 3μηνο στην ουσία!!!

σε ένα μήνα περίπου που θα βγει ο λογαριασμός... θα δούμε τι θα γράφει.

εντωμεταξύ τους ζήτησα 2 φορές να στείλουν κουριερ να παραλάβει τον εξοπλισμό του... και στις 2 μου είπαν οτι σε 5 μέρες θα έρθουν.. το ρουτερ ακόμα εδώ είναι!!!

----------


## afilopou

> Στην τελευταία επικοινωνία που είχα μαζί τους... αφού δεν βγάζαμε άκρη με την αποχρέωση του τέλους πρόωρης διακοπής... έκανα αναφορά το συμβάν στην ΕΕΤΤ... και σήμερα μου στείλανε συστημένη επιστολή οτι η αποχρέωση έγινε και θα την δω στον επόμενο λογαριασμό.
> 
> δηλαδή ενω θα μπορούσαν εξαρχής να το έχουν κάνει με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες... πρέπει να φας ένα 3μηνο στην ουσία!!!
> 
> σε ένα μήνα περίπου που θα βγει ο λογαριασμός... θα δούμε τι θα γράφει.
> 
> εντωμεταξύ τους ζήτησα 2 φορές να στείλουν κουριερ να παραλάβει τον εξοπλισμό του... και στις 2 μου είπαν οτι σε 5 μέρες θα έρθουν.. το ρουτερ ακόμα εδώ είναι!!!


Για το modem η κυρία στις φορητοτητες του 13888 μου είχε πει να τον παραδώσω σε 10 ημερολογιακές ημέρες από τη στιγμή που θα ενεργοποιηθεί ο νέος πάροχος.Για πρόσεχε μην σου αρχίσουν τα δεν παρέδωσες τον εξοπλισμό και θα τρέχεις με άλλες χρεώσεις

----------


## puntomania

> Για το modem η κυρία στις φορητοτητες του 13888 μου είχε πει να τον παραδώσω σε 10 ημερολογιακές ημέρες από τη στιγμή που θα ενεργοποιηθεί ο νέος πάροχος.Για πρόσεχε μην σου αρχίσουν τα δεν παρέδωσες τον εξοπλισμό και θα τρέχεις με άλλες χρεώσεις


και μένα το ίδιο μου είπαν... μετά με τους ρώτησα αν μπορώ να το στείλω... και μου είπαν ότι σε 5 εργάσιμες θα έρθουν να το πάρουν... οπότε περιμένω να δω το λογαριασμό... και βλέπουμε!!!

----------


## Iris07

*Στον νέο μου λογαριασμό, έχει νέα σημείωση για αυξήσεις.*

Σας ενημερώνουμε πως ισχύουν οι ακόλουθες τιμολογιακές αλλαγές: 
(α) από 18/01/19 προς 14700 της NEWSPHONE από 0,8293€ ανά min σε 1,18€, 
(β) από 04/02/19 προς 14511 της MICROBASE από 0,64575€ για κλήσεις με διάρκεια μέχρι και 60 sec, σε 0,65€.
* τυχόν κλάσμα του λεπτού λογίζεται ως ακέραιο λεπτό, οι τιμές περιλαμβάνουν ΦΠΑ & Τέλος συνδρομητών σταθερής τηλεφωνίας

Σας ενημερώνουμε ότι, από *01/06/19* η χρέωση του οικονομικού σας προγράμματος μετά την κατανάλωση του ανά μήνα παρεχόμενου χρόνου ομιλίας για κλήσεις προς
εθνικά σταθερά αυξάνεται από 0,15€ σε 0,20€ ανά λεπτό και για κλήσεις προς εθνικά κινητά από 0,33€ σε 0,40€ ανά λεπτό 
(οι παραπάνω τιμές συμπεριλαμβάνουν ΦΠΑ 24% και Τέλος Συνδρομητών Σταθερής Τηλεφωνίας 5%). 
Τυχόν κλάσμα του λεπτού υπολογίζεται ως ακέραιο λεπτό. 
Οι παραπάνω τροποποιήσεις ισχύουν και για οικονομικά προγράμματα στα οποία δεν συμπεριλαμβάνεται χρόνος ομιλίας. 
Έχετε δικαίωμα επιλογής κάποιου άλλου οικονομικού προγράμματος του ΟΤΕ ή καταγγελίας της σύμβασής σας αζημίως εντός 3 μηνών από την ανωτέρω ημερομηνία. 

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες μπορείτε να απευθυνθείτε στην Εξυπηρέτηση Πελατών στο 13888, 
στα καταστήματα COSMOTE-ΓΕΡΜΑΝΟΣ ή στο www.cosmote.gr.

----------


## miltaros

ωπ νεα αυξηση οτι πρεπει για να παρω και το αλλο μου νουμερο :P

----------


## puntomania

...κάτι αντίστοιχο που έγινε και με τους λογαριασμούς του Νοεμβρίου δηλαδή απο 01/01/2019

πάμε στο β εξάμηνο τώρα...  και άρα μέχρι 31/8 μπορεί να γίνει η καταγγελία της σύμβασης...  καλοκαιριάτικα και αυτοί... ας ήταν μέχρι 30/9... να το προλάβαινα τουλάχιστον!!!

----------


## GregoirX23

Μας έχουν ριμάξει με αυτές τις αυξήσεις εκτός πακέτου όλοι οι πάροχοι...αν μπορείς πάρε κανα αριθμό με "αστική χρέωση"...βλέπε δήμοι,φωτισμός,υγεία,νερό κλπ κλπ...τα κινητά δε....ούτε 090 να ήταν...

Σημείωση...το 3μηνο αζημίως είναι για όσους έχουν λογαριασμό ανα 2μηνο..

----------


## paodim

εμενα που μου στειλανε μηνυμα στο κινητο οτι θαγινει η αποχρεωση σε επόμενο λογαριασμό να ειμαι ησυχος λετε η να παρω καναα τηλ παλι?

----------


## miltaros

> εμενα που μου στειλανε μηνυμα στο κινητο οτι θαγινει η αποχρεωση σε επόμενο λογαριασμό να ειμαι ησυχος λετε η να παρω καναα τηλ παλι?


Εγω περιμενω ακομα να μου βγει ο εκκαθαριστικος απο 23/3.... θα βγει μεσα σε 10 ημερες

----------


## puntomania

> Εγω περιμενω ακομα να μου βγει ο εκκαθαριστικος απο 23/3.... θα βγει μεσα σε 10 ημερες


και εγώ... πήγα σήμερα στο Γερμανό.. άλλα δεν φαίνεται στο σύστημα ακόμη!!!

----------


## miltaros

> και εγώ... πήγα σήμερα στο Γερμανό.. άλλα δεν φαίνεται στο σύστημα ακόμη!!!


Αναμένουμε να δούμε τι μας έχουνε βάλει εγώ πάντως έχω έτοιμη την καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ βαριέμαι να ασχολούμε!! :Razz:

----------


## puntomania

> Αναμένουμε να δούμε τι μας έχουνε βάλει εγώ πάντως έχω έτοιμη την καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ βαριέμαι να ασχολούμε!!


το θέμα για μένα είναι..οτι πήγα βασικά να δώσω πίσω το ρούτερ.... άλλα το σύστημα δεν το δέχονταν...δεν υπήρχε εντολή επιστροφής κτλ...

οπότε ναι... να δούμε τι λαγό θα πιάσουμε!!!

----------


## miltaros

Αυτό μου έχει τύχει σε εμένα όταν είχα θέμα με το ίντερνετ και μου έδωσε το ρούτερ ο τεχνικός αντί για το κατάστημα το αποτέλεσμα είναι ότι όταν πήγα να το δώσω πίσω για να πάρω άλλο ο Γερμανός δεν το έπαιρνε πότε και έτσι το έχω κρατήσει μέχρι στιγμής δεν με έχουνε χρεώσει αλλά δεν έχω φύγει και από τον ΟΤΕ στο νούμερο που λεω αρα άγνωστο και με εμένα τι Θα γίνει όταν φύγω

----------


## puntomania

το ραβασάκι έφτασε πριν λίγο....

δεν παίζονται τελικά λέμε...

στον λογαριασμό απ τον Γενάρη...

μου χρεώνουν τέλος αποδέσμευσης 81,30 + 24% φπα....

στις 29/01 με ενημέρωσαν με μαιλ οτι εντός 3-5 εργάσιμες θα έρθουν να πάρουν τον εξοπλισμό τους.... 


_-------- Προωθημένο μήνυμα --------
Θέμα: 	FW: Re: επιστροφή εξοπλισμού γραμμής 259305χχχχ [#608χχχ]
Ημερομηνία: 	Tue, 29 Jan 2019 12:22:09 +0200
Από: 	Corporate Cosmote <corporate@ote.gr>
Προς: 	xristos@χχχχχχχ.gr


Αγαπητές κυρίες, αγαπητοί κύριοι,
Θα θέλαμε να σας αναφέρουμε ότι δρομολογήθηκε το αίτημά σας και εντός των επόμενων 3-5 εργάσιμων ημερών θα παραλάβουμε τον εξοπλισμό.
Παραμένουμε στην διάθεσή σας για οποιαδήποτε διευκρίνιση ή απορία σας

Ρόζα χχχχχχ
Τμήμα Διαχείρισης Αιτημάτων Επιχειρησιακών & Εταιρικών Πελατών
Διεύθυνση Εξυπηρέτησης Εταιρικών Πελατών Σταθερής & Κινητής Ομίλου ΟΤΕ
Τ: 13818
Φ: 0030 210 6798566
E: Corporate@ote.gr_




στις 27/3 πάω στο Γερμανό να τον δώσω εγώ... αλλα το σύστημα δεν το δέχονταν...

και σήμερα...

στον νεο λογαριασμό μου αφαίρεσαν τα 81,30 άλλα με 5% φπα... και μου χρέωσαν και 97,50 τον εξοπλισμό

τι να πω... 2.5 μήνες απο την διακοπή... και έχουμε ακόμα μέλλον!!!



23/01







23/3



- - - Updated - - -




> Αναμένουμε να δούμε τι μας έχουνε βάλει εγώ πάντως έχω έτοιμη την καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ βαριέμαι να ασχολούμε!!


θα περιμένω μερικές μέρες... και μάλλον κατά εκεί πάω και εγώ!!!

----------


## baskon

Ο μόνος τρόπος να βγάλεις άκρη με το μπαχαλάκι τους είναι αυτός. Όχι ότι η ΕΕΤΤ κάνει κάτι φοβερο και τρομερο, αλλά τουλάχιστον παίρνεις επίσημη γραπτή απάντηση και συνηθως κάνουν την επιστροφή χρημάτων σχετικά άμεσα ενώ αλλιώς περιμένεις και περιμένεις..

----------


## miltaros

παιδια ηρθε και σε εμενα εχθες το ραβασακι. 106€ λογαριασμος με τελη αποδεσμευσεις κτλπ. Πηρα τηλ και μου ειπανε οτι στον επομενο εκκαθαριστικο θα βγει 2€ οσο πρεπει να πληρωσω... Θα περιμενω να δω αν ισχυει. Παντως ρωτησα γιατι γινεται αυτο αφου μου ειχανε πει οτι ο εκκαθαριστικος θα λυση ολα τα θεματα και μου ειπανε οτι βγαινει αυτοματα απο το συστημα.

ΥΓ: Εαν και στον επομενο μου ερθει παλι τα ιδια δεν θα παρω καν τηλ κατευθειαν ΕΕΤΤ.

----------


## GregoirX23

> παιδια ηρθε και σε εμενα εχθες το ραβασακι. 106€ λογαριασμος με τελη αποδεσμευσεις κτλπ. Πηρα τηλ και μου ειπανε οτι στον επομενο εκκαθαριστικο θα βγει 2€ οσο πρεπει να πληρωσω... Θα περιμενω να δω αν ισχυει. Παντως ρωτησα γιατι γινεται αυτο αφου μου ειχανε πει οτι ο εκκαθαριστικος θα λυση ολα τα θεματα και μου ειπανε οτι βγαινει αυτοματα απο το συστημα.
> 
> ΥΓ: Εαν και στον επομενο μου ερθει παλι τα ιδια δεν θα παρω καν τηλ κατευθειαν ΕΕΤΤ.


Καλό είναι να εκφράζετε εγγράφως την όποια αντίρρηση σας ή ότι σας απασχολεί με (φαξ/mail) και όχι μόνο τηλεφωνικά... :Wink: 
Και μια τυπική κοινοποίηση στη εεττ δε βλάπτει... 
Ασχέτως με το τι λένε στο τηλέφωνο..γιατί μετά άντε βρες την ηχογράφηση..(Κρατάτε και θέση-όνομα αυτού που μιλάτε)..

- - - Updated - - -




> Αυτό μου έχει τύχει σε εμένα όταν είχα θέμα με το ίντερνετ και μου έδωσε το ρούτερ ο τεχνικός αντί για το κατάστημα το αποτέλεσμα είναι ότι όταν πήγα να το δώσω πίσω για να πάρω άλλο ο Γερμανός δεν το έπαιρνε πότε και έτσι το έχω κρατήσει μέχρι στιγμής δεν με έχουνε χρεώσει αλλά δεν έχω φύγει και από τον ΟΤΕ στο νούμερο που λεω αρα άγνωστο και με εμένα τι Θα γίνει όταν φύγω


Όσο για το ρούτερ καλό θα ήταν να ζήταγες εγγράφως την άρνηση παραλαβής με την αντίστοιχη αιτιολογία, 
και σφραγίδα καταστήματος...
Δε λέω ότι δεν μπορεί να συμβεί αυτό που σου είπανε...αλλά για να είσαι κ εσύ εντάξει...
Έτσι που μας έχουν κάνει θέλει τα μάτια 14...

----------


## miltaros

> Καλό είναι να εκφράζετε εγγράφως την όποια αντίρρηση σας και όχι μόνο τηλεφωνικά...
> Ασχέτως με το τι λένε στο τηλέφωνο..γιατί μετά άντε βρες την ηχογράφηση..
> Κρατάτε και θέση-όνομα αυτού που μιλάτε...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Όσο για το ρούτερ καλό θα ήταν να ζήταγες εγγράφως την άρνηση παραλαβής με την αντίστοιχη αιτιολογία...
> Έτσι που μας έχουν κάνει θέλει τα μάτια 14...


Σωστος παντα εστελνα και γραπτα τωα οχι θα το αφησω μονο και μονο γιατι βαριεμαι να τα ξαναγραφω :P Εαν δεν γινει βεβαια οτι μου ειπανε τοτε δεν θα ασχοληθω καν μαζι τους αλλα με τους αρμοδιους  :Wink:

----------


## GregoirX23

> Σωστος παντα εστελνα και γραπτα τωα οχι θα το αφησω μονο και μονο γιατι βαριεμαι να τα ξαναγραφω :P Εαν δεν γινει βεβαια οτι μου ειπανε τοτε δεν θα ασχοληθω καν μαζι τους αλλα με τους αρμοδιους


Φυσικά εσύ ξέρεις..αλλά..όπως είπα..έτσι που μας έχουν φτάσει...τα μάτια 14... :Cool: 
Πολλές φορές εμείς επειδή τυχαίνει να είμαστε ευχαριστημένοι με την εκάστοτε εταιρία τους εμπιστευόμαστε...
Δε νομίζω όμως σε περίπτωση του όποιου δικού μας προβλήματος να μας την χάριζαν χωρίς αποδεικτικά στοιχεία...

----------


## paodim

μπορει να βγουν 10 λογαριασμοι μεχρι να βγει η αποχρεωση παιδια οποιος βιαζεται καταγγελια οτι καλυτερο

----------


## miltaros

εγω εαν δεν βγει και αυτος τωρα εφυγα για καταγγελια

----------


## puntomania

χαλαρά παιδιά... έχουμε μέλλον... χαχαχαχα

----------


## SnakeMJK

Στον τελευταίο λογαριασμό ΟΤΕ έχει αλλαγή στην χρέωση προς κινητά, άρα και δικαίωμα καταγγελίας αζημίως...

Σκέφτομαι να το προχωρήσω και ο Θεός βοηθός.

----------


## Iris07

Ο διμηνιαίος που πήρα τον Σεπτέμβρη δεν έλεγε κάτι..

Να δούμε αυτόν που θα βγει τον Νοέμβριο..

----------


## jkoukos

> Στον τελευταίο λογαριασμό ΟΤΕ έχει αλλαγή στην χρέωση προς κινητά, άρα και δικαίωμα καταγγελίας αζημίως...
> 
> Σκέφτομαι να το προχωρήσω και ο Θεός βοηθός.


Ούτε και σε μένα του Οκτωβρίου ανέφερε κάτι. Θα το κοιτάξω στου Νοεμβρίου σε 8 μέρες.
Μπορείς να δώσεις το κείμενο ή σε εικόνα της ανακοίνωσης;

----------


## SnakeMJK

> Σας ενημερώνουμε ότι από 20/01/20 η χρέωση του οικονομικού σας προγράμματος μετά την κατανάλωση του ανά μήνα παρεχόμενου χρόνου ομιλίας για κλήσεις προς
> εθνικά κινητά αυξάνεται από 0,40€ σε 0,50€ ανά λεπτό. Οι παραπάνω τιμές συμπεριλαμβάνουν ΦΠΑ 24% και Τέλος Συνδρομητών Σταθερής Τηλεφωνίας 5%. Τυχόν κλάσμα
> λεπτού, σε κάθε κλήση, υπολογίζεται ως ακέραιο λεπτό.
> Έχετε δικαίωμα επιλογής κάποιου άλλου οικονομικού προγράμματος του OTE ή καταγγελίας της σύμβασής σας αζημίως εντός 3 μηνών από την ανωτέρω ημερομηνία.


Ο λογαριασμός εκδόθηκε 26/10, οπότε λογικά θα το δείτε στον επόμενό σας.

----------


## jkoukos

Μάλιστα! Πριν από 12 μήνες το κόστος ήταν 0,26€, πήγε ενδιάμεσα στα 0,33€, λίγο αργότερα ανέβηκε στα 0,40€ και τώρα στα 0,50€.
Μέσα σε 1 χρόνο αύξηση 92,3%!!!

----------


## uncharted

> Μάλιστα! Πριν από 12 μήνες το κόστος ήταν 0,26€, πήγε ενδιάμεσα στα 0,33€, λίγο αργότερα ανέβηκε στα 0,40€ και τώρα στα 0,50€.
> Μέσα σε 1 χρόνο αύξηση 92,3%!!!


Έχουν έξοδα οι καημένοι οι πάροχοι...  :Razz:

----------


## Iris07

Ααα ενδιαφέρον..

Και θέλω.. και δεν θέλω να φύγω από OTE..  :Cool: 
Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω..  :Razz:

----------


## miltaros

> Ααα ενδιαφέρον..
> 
> Και θέλω.. και δεν θέλω να φύγω από OTE.. 
> Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω..


Να φυγεις. Βεβαια το ερωτημα ειναι που θα βρεις καλυτερα γιατι και οι αλλες ειναι....  :Razz:

----------


## Zus

Είμαστε η πιο ακριβή χώρα πανευρωπαϊκά,στον τομέα των τηλεπικοινωνιών. Πρέπει κάπως να διατηρηθεί η πρωτιά.

----------


## jkoukos

Και η πλάκα είναι ότι η κανονική τιμή κλήσης από σταθερό σε κινητά είναι 0,25€. Αλλά ισχύει μεγαλύτερη τιμή σε περιπτώσεις Double Play, ανεξάρτητα αν έχει κάποιος πακέτο με προπληρωμένο χρόνο ομιλίας ή όχι.
Πόσοι όμως δεν έχουν Double Play σύνδεση;

----------


## spyridop

Έχει βρει κάποιος την επίσημη ανακοίνωση για αυτήν την αύξηση;

----------


## GregoirX23

Σιγά που δεν θα ανέβαινε..όλοι οι πάροχοι τις κλήσεις εκτός πακέτου τις έχουν καταντήσει *090*..βλέπε ροζ τηλέφωνα.. 
Παίρνουμε που παίρνουμε..δεν ακούμε και καμιά γλυκιά φωνή..μόνο τα νεύρα μας γίνονται κρόσια..  :Razz: 

Αν θες να πάρεις κανα δήμο η καμιά υπηρεσία υγείας η κανα ταμείο η καμιά δεκο που δεν έχει σταθερό, δε πα να 'χει αστική χρέωση..κάηκες..εκεί μετράει και η αναμονή μέχρι να απαντήσουν..  
Η φυγή δεν είναι λύση..όλοι οι πάροχοι στα ίδια και παραπάνω επίπεδα είναι.. (εκτός αν η φυγή περιλαμβάνει κ άλλο λόγο  :Cool:  ). 

Εγώ ως αντίδοτο, αν και μπάλωμα είναι και αυτό, γιατί έχει μεν κάποια διαφορά..αλλά όχι τεράστια.. (στην αστική χρέωση δλδ,  στα κινητά έχει διαφορά αρκετή, όπως και σε σταθερά εξωτερικού), προς το παρόν περνάω αυτές τις κλήσεις που προανέφερα.. π.χ κανα 4ψήφιο η κανα σταθερό εξωτερικού αν τύχει, από τρίτο voip πάροχο.. Τα σταθερά & τα κινητά συνήθως με καλύπτουν τα πακέτα των παρόχων.. Διεθνείς από πάροχο δεν έχω στο πακέτο..δε χρειάζομαι.. Και τα σταθερά εξωτερικού τα χρησιμοποιώ μόνο σε περίπτωση που λύσεις viber,skype,messenger κλπ δεν είναι δυνατό να κάτσουν.. 
Σημ. ότι στις γραμμές μου και σε ότι αφορά κλήσεις μέσω του παρόχου, έχει μπει προληπτική φραγή σε 4-5ψήφια και εξωτερικό.. 
Αλλά..ορισμένοι πάροχοι..(για ποιον χτυπάει η καμπάνα) χρεώνουν ακόμα μέχρι κ τη φραγή..οεο..  :Thumb down: 

Στα παραπάνω δεν αναφέρω χρεώσεις sms κλπ κλπ που τα εγχώρια έχουν φτάσει σε σημείο να είναι πιο ακριβά από τα εξωτερικού..π.χ ε.ε..
Με τις υγείες μας..  :Whistle:

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Ο λογαριασμός εκδόθηκε 26/10, οπότε λογικά θα το δείτε στον επόμενό σας.


καλησπερα πιο προγραμμα εχεις που θα ανεβει η τιμη στα κινητα τηλεφωνα;  πχ στα πακετα που εχουνε κοινο χρονο ομιλιας και προς κινητα και προς εξωτερικο η τιμη εχει γινει 0,40 ευρω ενω στα παλια παραμενε στα 0,33 ευρω . μηνπως το προγραμμα που εχεις περιλαμβανει κοινο χρονο ομιλιας προς κινητα και προς εξωτερικο; .

----------


## SnakeMJK

> καλησπερα πιο προγραμμα εχεις που θα ανεβει η τιμη στα κινητα τηλεφωνα;  πχ στα πακετα που εχουνε κοινο χρονο ομιλιας και προς κινητα και προς εξωτερικο η τιμη εχει γινει 0,40 ευρω ενω στα παλια παραμενε στα 0,33 ευρω . μηνπως το προγραμμα που εχεις περιλαμβανει κοινο χρονο ομιλιας προς κινητα και προς εξωτερικο; .


Όχι κάτι ιδιαίτερο. το VDSL50 με τις 5 ώρες κινητά.




> Έχει βρει κάποιος την επίσημη ανακοίνωση για αυτήν την αύξηση;


Θα το βρεις στον επόμενο λογαριασμό σου (στην 3η σελίδα κάτω κάτω αν θυμάμαι καλά).

----------


## nnn

> Όχι κάτι ιδιαίτερο. το VDSL50 με τις 5 ώρες κινητά.
> 
> 
> 
> Θα το βρεις στον επόμενο λογαριασμό σου (στην 3η σελίδα κάτω κάτω αν θυμάμαι καλά).


Ακόμα όμως δεν έχει ανέβει στην σχετική ενότητα του cosmote.gr όπως είναι υποχρεωτικό.

----------


## anthip09

Εκδοθηκε κ ο δικος μου λογαριασμος κ αναφερει την σχετικη αυξηση κλησεων σε κινητα (εχω το προγραμμα 50Μ), με δικαιωμα αζημιως καταγγελιας συμβασης εντος 2 μηνων απο 20.1.2020 κ επειτα.

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Εκδοθηκε κ ο δικος μου λογαριασμος κ αναφερει την σχετικη αυξηση κλησεων σε κινητα (εχω το προγραμμα 50Μ), με δικαιωμα αζημιως καταγγελιας συμβασης εντος 2 μηνων απο 20.1.2020 κ επειτα.


μηπως εννοεις οτι η ληξη της καταγγελιας συμβασης ειναι εως20/1/2020 ; . δηλαδη απο την ημερα που εκδοθηκε ο λογαριασμος και 2 μηνες μετα; μηπως ειναι;.

----------


## GregoirX23

https://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/...egulation.html
*Μεγαλύτερη προθεσμία για καταγγελία σύμβασης*  
Αυξάνεται η προθεσμία για την καταγγελία σύμβασης ορισμένου/αορίστου χρόνου αζημίως, σε περίπτωση μονομερούς τροποποίησης των συμβατικών όρων ή των τιμολογίων από τον πάροχο. 
Η προθεσμία καθορίζεται:
είτε στους δύο μήνες, εάν ακολουθείται μηνιαίος κύκλος τιμολόγησης,
είτε στους τρεις μήνες, για διμηνιαίο κύκλο τιμολόγησης,
από την ημερομηνία εφαρμογής των τροποποιήσεων.

----------


## anthip09

> μηπως εννοεις οτι η ληξη της καταγγελιας συμβασης ειναι εως20/1/2020 ; . δηλαδη απο την ημερα που εκδοθηκε ο λογαριασμος και 2 μηνες μετα; μηπως ειναι;.


Οχι ειναι 2 μηνες απο την εφαρμογη των αυξησεων, δλδ απο 20.1.2020

----------


## Iris07

Το βάλανε και σε μένα... (24DP - M)
Τι λέει ακριβώς:

*Προγράμματα COSMOTE Home Telephony & Double Play S & M:*

Σας ενημερώνουμε ότι από 20/01/20 η χρέωση του οικονομικού σας προγράμματος μετά την κατανάλωση του ανά μήνα παρεχόμενου χρόνου ομιλίας για κλήσεις προς
εθνικά σταθερά αυξάνεται από 0,20€ σε 0,25€ ανά λεπτό και για κλήσεις προς εθνικά κινητά από 0,40€ σε 0,50€ ανά λεπτό. 
Οι παραπάνω τροποποιήσεις ισχύουν και για οικονομικά προγράμματα στα οποία δεν συμπεριλαμβάνεται χρόνος ομιλίας. 
Οι παραπάνω τιμές συμπεριλαμβάνουν ΦΠΑ 24% και Τέλος Συνδρομητών Σταθερής Τηλεφωνίας 5%. 
Τυχόν κλάσμα λεπτού, σε κάθε κλήση, υπολογίζεται ως ακέραιο λεπτό.

Έχετε δικαίωμα επιλογής κάποιου άλλου οικονομικού προγράμματος του OTE ή καταγγελίας της σύμβασής σας αζημίως εντός 3 μηνών από την ανωτέρω ημερομηνία.
Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες απευθυνθείτε στην Εξυπηρέτηση Πελατών στο 13888, στα καταστήματα COSMOTE-ΓΕΡΜΑΝΟΣ ή στο www.cosmote.gr.

----------


## objecto

Δεν είναι τίποτα, η κανονικότητα ήρθε.

----------


## nnn

Σε ένα 24άρι XL που διαχειρίζομαι, η αύξηση αφορά "μόνο" τα κινητά. γιούπι  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Iris07

Αυτό είναι το καλό, ότι η αύξηση στα κινητά πιάνει όλα τα προγράμματα!  :Cool: 

* Με βομβαρδίζει συνέχεια με E-Mail o ΟΤΕ να ανανεώσω το πρόγραμμα στο σταθερό!  :Cool: 
Ευτυχώς που τους έχω "κόψει" τα τηλέφωνα για προσφορές..

- - - Updated - - -

Πολύ φτωχή η σελίδα της Cosmote αυτές τις μέρες..
.. ούτε μία προώθηση για VDSL/FTTH δεν κάνουν!!

Περιμένουν την Black Friday ??   :Thinking:

----------


## adiS

δεν ακολουθούσα το συγκεκριμένο θέμα, και δεν το είδα...

Προχθές(Δευτέρα) έγινε μεταφορά της γραμμής μου σε hcn από cosmote,και ήμουν σε ενεργό συμβόλαιο 50Μ...

----------


## anthip09

Οι τιμολογιακες αλλαγες παντως ειναι μια καλη ευκαιρια για οποιον θελει να αλλαξει προγραμμα η παροχο αζημιως. Εγω το σκεφτομαι εντονα για φορητοτητα στο 100αρι της Νοβα με τα 29,90. Τωρα θα μου πει καποιος που παω να μπλεξω με τη Νοβα, αλλα αν δεις μονο την τιμης της 100αρας, αλλο 29,90 και αλλο 45,90. Μεγαλη η διαφορα...

----------


## Iris07

Τελικά μόλις το είπα, ξαναβάλανε διαφήμηση για το VDSL 50M..  :Cool: 

Μας διαβάζουν φαίνεται!  :Razz:

----------


## paodim

αμα τους πεις να αλλαξεις πακετο θα προτεινουν τπτ καλυτερο σε τιμη αραγε η θα σου προτεινουν κανα ποιο ακριβο αραγε???

----------


## Iris07

Υποτίθεται ότι ισχύει ο κανόνας *αναβάθμιση πακέτου σε μεγαλύτερο - Ok!*
αλλά βασικά γι' αυτούς είναι στην μέση και το "μεγαλύτερη τιμή"..  :Cool: 

Για να καταλάβεις εγώ είμαι στο 24Μ το οποίο καταργήθηκε πρόσφατα..
και βγήκανε νέα φθηνότερα πακέτα 24L και 24XL..

Ενώ λοιπόν μου δίνουν το νέο 24 XL..
στο 24L θέλουν να μου δώσουν το παλιό 24L το οποίο όμως είναι ακριβότερο και από το νέο 24XL!  :Laughing: 

Μόνο σε περιπτώσεις αυξήσεων *ίσως* μπορείς να διεκδικήσεις όποιο πακέτο θες..
υπό την περίπτωση πιθανής φορητότητας..

----------


## paodim

καταλαβα ευχαριστω,με εχουν ζαλισει να βαλω 50αρι απο ακ κατα 6 ευρω ακριβοτερο φυσικα και το αρνουμαι εχω και εγω 24αρι

----------


## thourios

Στον τελευταίο λογαριασμό του ΟΤΕ διαβάζω. Παλιό αλλά τώρα το βλέπω σε νέο λογαριασμό.. Προσοχή στους αριθμούς που δίνουν πληροφορίες καταλόγου.

Σας ενημερώνουμε πως ισχύουν οι ακόλουθες τιμολογιακές αλλαγές: (α) από 28/2/20 προς 1135 της FORTHNET από 0,138€ (χωρίς
ΦΠΑ) ανά min πλέον δεν θα υπάρχει χρέωση, (β) από 6/3/20 (i) προς 11844 από 2,49€ ανά min σε 1,980€ και (ii) προς 11855 από 2,49€
ανά min σε 1,730€ του ΟΤΕ, (γ) από 30/3/20 (i) προς 11880 από 0,19€ ανά min σε 1,29€ και (ii) προς 11821 από 0,14€ ανά min σε 1,19€
της NEWSPHONE. * οι τιμές περιλαμβάνουν ΦΠΑ και Τέλος συνδρομητών σταθερής τηλεφωνίας ενώ τυχόν κλάσμα του λεπτού
λογίζεται ως ακέραιο λεπτό.

----------


## georgep138

> και (ii) προς 11855 από 2,49€
> ανά min σε 1,730€ του ΟΤΕ,


Αυτό "του ΟΤΕ" , τί σημαίνει ?

----------


## thourios

Cosmote σταθερής τηλεφωνίας είναι ο λογαριασμός

----------


## Giama

> Αυτό "του ΟΤΕ" , τί σημαίνει ?


Μαλλον οτι οι αριθμοι 11844 και 11855 ειναι του ΟΤΕ, ενω π.χ. παρακατω οι αριθμοι 11880 και 11821 ειναι της Newsphone.

----------

